# Radeon X800 Voltmods



## Urlyin (Sep 30, 2004)

Show article


----------



## hugobossy (Oct 9, 2004)

it seems like u found out i am always here to look for updates
lol


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 9, 2004)

are you following me okay? Hugo


----------



## hugobossy (Oct 9, 2004)

so far so good
but where is the resistor for vmem???


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 9, 2004)

R311 in pic3 second row down from pin5 (vdd) ... just couldn't wait


----------



## hugobossy (Oct 9, 2004)

the one with "108" ??? hard to read

my pencil is ready~~ my gpu is 590 now, i want my vmem to b 590 too~~


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 9, 2004)

that's the one ... go easy if you're using a stock HSF and you should do the VDDQ which is R256 in line like the VDD R311 under pin 5 second row...


----------



## hugobossy (Oct 9, 2004)

mine is HIS iceq x800xt, which comes with silencer4
it should be alright


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 9, 2004)

Hugo you can measure the VDDQ from the backside. Next to the resistor R256 looking from the top of your card down to the capacitor C110 next to R256 on the left side. It's the backside of the cap so all you see is two silver dots. Measure from the bottom dot to get your VDDQ voltage...


----------



## hugobossy (Oct 9, 2004)

weird, after i modded vdd and vddq, my card cannot run stable at 590/530, where it used to be without artifacts.....
anyway, i will try to pencil mod again this afternoon
goin to sleep now~~ it's 4:46am in NZ
btw, thx alot Urlyin


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 9, 2004)

Did you go to high ?  do the vmem first, just go up to 2.08 and test the card... my memory didn't really take off until I did the VDDQ ...


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 9, 2004)

images updated


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 10, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> images updated


 
I'd assumed that was the same as the VDD. If I recall the voltage didn't change when I penciled R256. I'll have to double check that one. I was able to verify voltage change on the backside of C110(right next to R256) which is one of the Caps John said to check on the front side.... Thanks for changing the pic though


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 10, 2004)

i'm pretty sure the measurement points are right ... i measured them .. both have a different voltage


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 10, 2004)

I stand corrected ... that measure point does indeed work... better than reaching down to the bottom of the board... checked it before and after VDDQ mod... voltage changes


----------



## hugobossy (Oct 10, 2004)

wat about overcurrent mod??? 
is that important???
wat does it do???


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 10, 2004)

Hugo did you correct your problem with the VDD and VDDQ vmod? The board has a limit for vcore voltage, once you reach it the card will shutdown. The over-current allows you to go past the limit. Which I wouldn't recommend ...


----------



## hugobossy (Oct 11, 2004)

my card is running fine with 572/572 now
awesome~ 
thx alot


----------



## Turdhat (Oct 11, 2004)

I am a wuss ! I want to do this so bad but I am very afraid of frying it ! I could send it to viper john I guess. I want 550/575 stable.


----------



## Quazi (Oct 11, 2004)

I just want to post these to let someone who can tell me if I have taken it to far. Start voltages on the vmem was 2.09. And on the vddq it was 2.02. Then I took the card out and check the ohms reading. For the vmem resistor it read 993, and on the vddq resistor it read 767. Now these were allot more touchy when it came to the graphite than the vcore resistor was. It was hard to get them down by 30k ohms. I got close with both of them, then I would either add a little graphite, or try to take some away then it would be way off. Anyway on the vmem, I went from 993 to 962. This up my voltage for the vmem from 2.09v to 2.17. On the vddq, I went from 767 to 739. This up my voltage on the vddq from 2.02v to 2.08. Are these numbers within reason. I can now get all 600MHz out of my memory chips. I haven't checked how far the core will go now. I've been running it at 540MHz. Please let me know if these numbers are reasonable. Thanks!


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 11, 2004)

Quazi... everywhere I've seen the default of 20k on both the vmem and vddq. Looks like you stayed within 8 volts... the only thing you need to watch for with the vddq and vmem is that your memory chips don't get to hot. Your not using stock HFS not sure if you have passive heat sinks on the memory but you should be okay ....


----------



## cmberry20 (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm still a little unsure about the pencil line 'adding' process.
Do you make a line/trace on the resistor (top) from end to end.
Or at the side? or do you make a trace on the PCD between the two ends & avoid the res totally.

How about a little video?


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 12, 2004)

cmberry20 said:
			
		

> I'm still a little unsure about the pencil line 'adding' process.
> Do you make a line/trace on the resistor (top) from end to end.
> Or at the side? or do you make a trace on the PCD between the two ends & avoid the res totally.
> 
> How about a little video?



Along the side... starting at the soldered end to soldered end. Gently run the 2b pencil along the side of the resistor... Does that help?


----------



## cmberry20 (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah.......I think...   
So you rub the side of the resitor with the tip of the pencil, kinda like shading in?


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 12, 2004)

Shading in would be too extreme ....just sharpen your 2b pencil, run it back and forth on a piece of paper to take the sharp point down a little. Looking at pic3 in the begining of this thread. Which you should read the article if you haven't yet. Look at one of the resistors that are black with a number on it. Place your 2b pencil at the silver end (soldered) at one end, gently run it across the side of the resistor to the other silver end. It doesn't take much to reduce the resistance. A couple of swipes should do it... Are you using a multimeter?


----------



## cmberry20 (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah, I've got all the kit.
Just want to me sure what I'm doing before I kill my $500 graphics card.   

I actually dont have bad clock speeds at the moment:
570 core & 590 mem.
Core is water cooled & only hits 34c under load.


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 13, 2004)

Not bad clocks at all to say the least... you might just try to bump the vcore a little take it for a test run .... with those clocks your card should be performing well


----------



## //mAr (Oct 23, 2004)

updated 
i have done vgpu pencil and overcurrent 
now getting @ 1,7v 657mhz core - 10h looping of 3dmark 05 stable.
(sapphire x800xt pe - red pcb)


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 23, 2004)

//mAr said:
			
		

> updated
> i have done vgpu pencil and overcurrent
> now getting @ 1,7v 657mhz core - 10h looping of 3dmark 05 stable.
> (sapphire x800xt pe - red pcb)


657 core    ... flippin screaming... Kids don' try this at home ... What's the GPU temp(cooling used?)? So what is it scoring on 3dmark05? Did you do both with pencil? Excellent core speed  

I see the cooling in your sig ...


----------



## //mAr (Oct 24, 2004)

i have only good watercooling at the moment, cauz i sold my phase change unit... i've done both mods with pencil ... later i have done the solder mod.
3dmark05 with 657 is 7,078. Soon i will do a TEC on the Card. 
Right now my Card does 610mhz on Core without any mods... i love this card 
my temp is 39°C full load


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 26, 2004)

I see you added another pic for overcurrent... good. Do you have a pic that covers a little farther down the board for pic3? Wanted to show the VDDQ pencil location. I have the Sapphire Pro VIVO with a blue PCB which goes nice with the blue Zalman HP. But mine never did well overclocking right from the start. I had the core up to 590 but backed it back down. 
I'l try to start the VR section once I get settled in my new home and get back to normal...


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 26, 2004)

how far down do you need?


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 26, 2004)

Cut from the vmod VDDQ section 

In the bottom left hand side you will see a hole with a dark ring around it. To the left of that hole there is a resistor in the middle of two sets of silver dots. The resistor is labeled R256, this is the one you'll need to pencil mod to increase VDDQ voltage. 

I should just say to the bottom of the board is pretty much where it's at ... 

Thanks


----------



## //mAr (Oct 27, 2004)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Cut from the vmod VDDQ section
> 
> In the bottom left hand side you will see a hole with a dark ring around it. To the left of that hole there is a resistor in the middle of two sets of silver dots. The resistor is labeled R256, this is the one you'll need to pencil mod to increase VDDQ voltage.
> 
> ...


thank u, i hope wizzard i'll make a pic ...

did u try the vddq pencil mod? 

wizzard told me also about a vdd pencil mod, but i won't try it, cauz my card is a really god one and i'm not going to kill my x800 xt pe.


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 27, 2004)

Yep, W1zzard has it covered... Yes I did do the VDD and VDDQ with the pencil. Actually have done about three so far, mine, my brothers and a friends. Just the VDD didn't do much, until I did the VDDQ. Its' the core that gives you the most benefit. Which it appears your card is rockin. I only went about .08v volts on each... need to brush up my soldering skills and do the VR mods ... still in a sea of boxes though, hate moving


----------



## //mAr (Oct 29, 2004)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=222462
661/604 @ vgpu @ 1,62volt and ram @2,1 - if more they will get so hot.


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Oct 29, 2004)

hugobossy said:
			
		

> the one with "108" ??? hard to read
> 
> my pencil is ready~~ my gpu is 590 now, i want my vmem to b 590 too~~



if u really mean vmem   then im going to have to advise against u putting 590V thru ur memory!


----------



## ati.bob (Oct 30, 2004)

Whoa.. .. 590 Volts thru your memory chips?!? That's definately something new..  Gotta try it myself..   Just joking..


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 31, 2004)

GoLLuM4444 said:
			
		

> if u really mean vmem   then im going to have to advise against u putting 590V thru ur memory!



If you read back and understand that he means his core and memory speed not volts... doesn't 590 volts sound tad bit high?


----------



## ati.bob (Oct 31, 2004)

It's not tad bit high.. it's way high..  The normal voltage that came out of the wall socket are 110/240v only..


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 31, 2004)

ati.bob said:
			
		

> It's not tad bit high.. it's way high..  The normal voltage that came out of the wall socket are 110/240v only..


LOL ... that was my point   Why would he even look at his message and think he was referring to volts... he just looked at the single post and took it out of context..


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Oct 31, 2004)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> LOL ... that was my point   Why would he even look at his message and think he was referring to volts... he just looked at the single post and took it out of context..


I was pointing out the technical flaw in what he had written and making a joke of it.


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 31, 2004)

Gollu... I see you posted that your X800 is having problems. Did you get that resolved?


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Oct 31, 2004)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Gollu... I see you posted that your X800 is having problems. Did you get that resolved?


nope   
I may have to send it back to connect3d. (How) can i re-disable 4 pipes?


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 31, 2004)

GoLLuM4444 said:
			
		

> nope
> I may have to send it back to connect3d. (How) can i re-disable 4 pipes?


Did you backup your orginal BIOS? If so just use the flashrom and empty BIOS, with the orginal BIOS. Download it here. You'll need a pci video card to be able to flash the X800. Use the -i with flashrom and it will tell you which port the X800 is on... good luck


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi, above all things excuse my english... im just a little french guys...

I have 2-3 questions...
Maybe there is the answer some share, but I did not find anything on this subject.
With what is used the IGPU ?
And the vddq does not bring anything to me... it is normal ?

In all the case, thanks to you, my XT EP hold the 675/675 with vgpu at 1.73v, vdd at 2.34v and vddq (even if I do not know has what that is useful) at 2.22v

bye


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 1, 2004)

ElectriZ said:
			
		

> Hi, above all things excuse my english... im just a little french guys...
> 
> I have 2-3 questions...
> Maybe there is the answer some share, but I did not find anything on this subject.
> ...



The IGPU is the overvolt protection. Which is used when you go to high on the GPU voltage the card will shutdown. The VDDQ is voltage throughout the board, used in conjuction wth the VDD. I hope you are using some good cooling, those are some extreme settings. I'd say at 675/675 your card is screeming... With the voltage for the Vdd at 2.34v are you using heatsinks on those flames?  Your english is fine


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 1, 2004)

at the moment the gpu is watercooled and le ram has just ram freezer (reveltec)
in my futur configuration, le mem will be watercooled too.

thanks for your answer you're very nice


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 1, 2004)

Np ... ElectriZ. You and //mAr definantly have me jealous... The water block seems to be the way to go... any benchmarks you can show us?


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 1, 2004)

(click to see full pictures)

With the origin it was for small contributes on 3DMARK05 on a French forum (nokytech.net).  Thus it is the only bench I made for the moment


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 1, 2004)

I come from even the score of //mAr has to 3dmark05...  I does not understand how I can make less better with frequencies higher?!?

edit : A64...


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 2, 2004)

Still a good score   His overall system maybe faster. He's running a AMD64 3500 which is on a 939 board I believe and is a fairly fast system... so if you're running a Intel P4 with a 3.2 or less than he's running faster than you...


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 2, 2004)

click on the picture you'll see a screen of CPU-Z ...
P4C 2.8@3851 mhz exacly


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 2, 2004)

Excellent oc for a 2.8 Northwood... I see you're pumping 1.9v to that CPU   Water cooled I assume as well   ... Still //mAr gets that stock .... Very good rig ElectriZ   ... did you do the pencil vmod on your X800 or VR?


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 2, 2004)

the cpu is watercooled offcourse 
I only do the pencil mod.


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 2, 2004)

Did you read the steps to do the pencil vmod from this thread? If so was it easy to follow?


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 2, 2004)

yes i use this thread.
It was easy in spite of my approximate English.  But I did not see how to check the tension of the iGPU.  And which are the maximum value has to apply to the iGPu and vDDQ ?


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 2, 2004)

Well it's it a work in progress and I'm only able to get on for short periods of time. I don't think there is a way to check the voltage for the IGPU. On the first page W1zzard lists some of the limitations at the very begining. Most of the article is written for moderation and beginners to slightly push their X800pros cards to maintain XT speeds or to increase the oc of their XT. Generally you caution against to much of an increase, most still use stock or after market air coolers which keeps them from ocing to the extreme.. I won't mention any names //mAr


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 2, 2004)

ok 
No idea about the vDDQ max ?


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't want to quote a number that I'm not 100% sure of ... So maybe W1zzard, //mAr and possibly ViperJohn can give a max for the VDDQ?


----------



## syl (Nov 2, 2004)

Absolute max voltage for VDD and VDDQ as quoted in Samsung Spec is 2.5V.


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 2, 2004)

thx


----------



## syl (Nov 2, 2004)

EZ...does not mean you should run it 24/7 at this max voltage as recommended operating voltage is only 2.0+/-0.1V.

BTW, great clocks and nice 3DMark


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 2, 2004)

Dont worry 
that just for the bench


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 2, 2004)

syl said:
			
		

> Absolute max voltage for VDD and VDDQ as quoted in Samsung Spec is 2.5V.



Thanks Syl    ... another note from the specs is it states the maximum clock frequency up to 700mhz

I would also believe it requires very good cooling...


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 2, 2004)

So i dont understand why i have artifacts at 680mhz for the mem  
Maybe because i only set 2.34v to the vDD ?!?


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 2, 2004)

Not sure why you're getting them... it could need a little more juice.. but I'd be very careful going much higher... Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I was under the belief that the VDD was not suppose to be higher than the VDDQ, but if the max is the same then does it still matter? 
you're pushing that card to the extreme


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 2, 2004)

ho ho ... so maybe because my vDD is 2.34v and vDDQ 2.22v...

I d'like to by the first of nokytech 
but the first one has a A64 o/c to 3ghz ... this will be difficult with my "little" 3851 p4...


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 2, 2004)

EZ ... I forgot to mention that it could be in the BIOS as well... some BIOS have more aggressive timings than others... may help push you up some... The 526/573 ATI BIOS is said to have less agressive timings... just a thought   I found that just VDD vmod didn't help much with the mem oc but once I did the VDDQ as well the memory oced much higher...


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 2, 2004)

You right, I'll try to flash the bios with better timings and lowering frequencies


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 2, 2004)

Do you know where i can find any information about the timings config...
Because there are a lot of timings


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 2, 2004)

Well not off hand... ATItool has memory settings but there is a warning with that... you can use it to test different CAS and latency timings...

Did you mention TechPowerup on the Nokytech forum?


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 2, 2004)

I'll try tht tonight or tomorrow

yes I even made a topic with a translation of the explanations


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 2, 2004)

There are a couple of BIOS editors this one  recommended by Wazzledoozle which can let you view the different BIOS memory timings to get a better match for your card.. let us know what you find out ...  

A quote from W1zzard ... "the next version fixes the timings editor + i added individual data files for r300,350,360,420 and rv350,360,370,380,410

in reply to dominik's email: i'm pretty confident you cant damage up your card by playing with the timings .. not 100% sure .. thats why the disclaimer is there."

The other editor is Rabit 1.5 Bios Editor ....


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 2, 2004)

I have rabit (the 1.6 hotfix)
above flash the bios i'll test with atitool


----------



## syl (Nov 2, 2004)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Thanks Syl    ... another note from the specs is it states the maximum clock frequency up to 700mhz
> 
> I would also believe it requires very good cooling...



NP    Please note the maximum frequency of 700mhz specified is in reference to the GC-14 (14ns) version.  Maximum frequency for the GC-16 (16ns) memory used in most VIVO's, XT's and all XTPE's is rated at 600mhz.


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 2, 2004)

syl said:
			
		

> NP    Please note the maximum frequency of 700mhz specified is in reference to the GC-14 (14ns) version.  Maximum frequency for the GC-16 (16ns) memory used in most VIVO's, XT's and all XTPE's is rated at 600mhz.



I stand corrected    thanks again Syl... was trying to brush through it before I ran out the door to vote and off to work ...


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 2, 2004)

syl said:
			
		

> NP    Please note the maximum frequency of 700mhz specified is in reference to the GC-14 (14ns) version.  Maximum frequency for the GC-16 (16ns) memory used in most VIVO's, XT's and all XTPE's is rated at 600mhz.



yes i seen that ...
my GC is at 680mhz at the moment


----------



## syl (Nov 2, 2004)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Not sure why you're getting them... it could need a little more juice.. but I'd be very careful going much higher... Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I was under the belief that the VDD was not suppose to be higher than the VDDQ, but if the max is the same then does it still matter?
> you're pushing that card to the extreme


I'm confused as well...  
According to Samsung:  "Under all conditions, VDDQ must be less than or equal to VDD"

However, W1zzard and other experts have stated that VDDQ should measure _higher_ than VDD on the X800's - and this is indeed the case on my MSI Pro VIVO.  This would also mean ATI's reference design has the Samsung memory running out-of-spec


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 2, 2004)

syl said:
			
		

> I'm confused as well...
> According to Samsung:  "Under all conditions, VDDQ must be less than or equal to VDD"
> 
> However, W1zzard and other experts have stated that VDDQ should measure _higher_ than VDD on the X800's - and this is indeed the case on my MSI Pro VIVO.  This would also mean ATI's reference design has the Samsung memory running out-of-spec



My conclusion was you wouldn't want you memory running at a higher voltage than what you were trying to push through the board... but by default before vmod my VDD was 2.00v and the VDDQ was 2.08v, so I concluded that what I had read and what the meter said was correct... hmmm


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 2, 2004)

ElectriZ said:
			
		

> yes i seen that ...
> my GC is at 680mhz at the moment


You know EZ with a core speed of 680mhz you should be able to take the top X800 spot on the Doom3 benchmark here


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 2, 2004)

hummmm 
i think tomorrow i'll setup doom 3...

edit : 681/681 = 7030 3dmark03 
re-edit : 684/681 = 7033   
i think that's the max for my little sapphire


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2004)

*Now im wondering.*

as urylin has instructed me via PM, i pencil modded my card.
i have the ATI silencer 4, and dont want to solder, so its impossible for me to measure voltages.

VGPU went down by 30 ohms, and gained me from 534/555 to 567/567.
card doesnt go above 60C load. (although my case has good airflow)

VDD and VDDQ i lowered both 24 ohms. ZERO change in OC potential. i did and redid this repeatadly, and never one change.

since the samsung and the ATI specs seem to differ, could someone with the resistor mod please tell us which way works best? higher VDD or higher VDDQ? and at what resistance you are running at?

after adding an OCZ enhanced power lead, i got more OC too... all the way from 567/567 to 571/571... what the hell, im sure for stock cards without volt mods it'd do better.

OHM readings for my card, pre and post mod are following.

VGPU -> reduced 30 ohms (lost the paper with numbers... dammit)
IGPU unchanged.

VDD 937 ohms -> 913 Ohms
VDDQ 760 Ohms -> 736 ohms


oh and for the n00bs to this (as i am) please make sure to keep the black end of your multimeter to the one end... i use the bottom. 
if you swap the leads over, you will get a different reading, and mess the mod right up....


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 3, 2004)

Mussels said:
			
		

> as urylin has instructed me via PM, i pencil modded my card.
> i have the ATI silencer 4, and dont want to solder, so its impossible for me to measure voltages.
> 
> VGPU went down by 30 ohms, and gained me from 534/555 to 567/567.
> ...



Mussels if you lowered VDD and VDDQ equally then it should be fine. But not being able to check the voltage change does hamper you a bit. That verifies you are doing the right resistor. I also did those several times to verify that they were correct. I was able to reach 600mhz on mem after the vmod and barely 573 before. I raised my VDD to 2.15 from 2.00 and the VDDQ was 2.08 to 2.22. I don't have my starting ohm numbers in front of me. But before you started you said you only wanted to stablilize it at XT speeds. Well that is what you have an then some... still a decent oc. Enjoy the new speed


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey EZ... I see on Nokytech that Nalioutz has a 3.4 running at 4.1 and his X800 is at 609/582 but he is only scoring 5810 on 3dmark05  I'm getting higher than that with a 3.0e at 3.8 w/ x800 550/580 ... I was just curious ...


----------



## Goldlocke (Nov 5, 2004)

*VGPU drop under load*

Will the IGPU mod help with the decrease of VGPU under load?
My VGPU set to 1,80V @ idle drops to ~ 1,69V under load. 
When VGPU is set to 1,70V it stays there under load!
So I guess, OCP limits VGPU output under load, right?

So solder a 250kOhm VR on each side of R1596 will help? 

thx!


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 5, 2004)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Hey EZ... I see on Nokytech that Nalioutz has a 3.4 running at 4.1 and his X800 is at 609/582 but he is only scoring 5810 on 3dmark05  I'm getting higher than that with a 3.0e at 3.8 w/ x800 550/580 ... I was just curious ...



Its because its a w800 pro and he dont active the 4 pipelines...


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 5, 2004)

That would explain it


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Goldlocke (Nov 5, 2004)

Will the OCP mod remove the drop of VGPU under load? see my post above.

If not, why is that drop? From 1,83V to 1,73V under load.
thx!


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 5, 2004)

Goldlocke said:
			
		

> Will the OCP mod remove the drop of VGPU under load? see my post above.
> 
> If not, why is that drop? From 1,83V to 1,73V under load.
> thx!


The OCP is for over current protection which would shut the card down. As for the power drop you may need to turn the VDDQ in the BIOS up or your power supply my not be up to snuff ...

That's an extreme number to push through .... no stock air cooling there


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 5, 2004)

Goldlocke said:
			
		

> Will the IGPU mod help with the decrease of VGPU under load?
> My VGPU set to 1,80V @ idle drops to ~ 1,69V under load.
> When VGPU is set to 1,70V it stays there under load!
> So I guess, OCP limits VGPU output under load, right?
> ...



Sorry I see this was your original post... I don't believe that the IGPU (OCP) will aid your droop. Try to make sure nothing else is on the power lead that's plugged into the Video card. If you can take as much load off the PSU as you can to test if tha'ts the issue. The BIOS VDDQ may help a little but, don't think it'll solve it. The VDDQ vmod is for the memory buffers and a little push there may help... I'm assuming you did the VR vmod on the GPU... could it be the type of varible resistor you used?


----------



## Goldlocke (Nov 5, 2004)

As to the PSU. I use OCZ Powerstream 520 with the dedicated coated Powerline to the vidcard.
It could be the VR type - yes. At the moment I use a cheap one. I'll try a cermet type tomorrow.

What VDDQ do you mean with "bios VDDQ". I did VGPU mod, OCP mod, VDDR and VDDQ mod yet.


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 5, 2004)

In most MOBO BIOS(CMOS) settings they have AGP VDDQ voltage. I can set mine on my ASUS P4P800-E from 1.50v to 1.80v... used mostly to stablize overclocking of the CPU. It is said that higher voltage on the AGP VDDQ can shorten the life of your video card, but in your case I don't think that'll be an issue...  it may help, what MOBO do you have ?


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 6, 2004)

The Vagp setting of the mobo is not used with the the card like x800...
the have an other power source ... the molex.
Change the vagp will not help for overclocking on x800.
That's help for smallest card like 9550, 9200, fx5200...


----------



## Goldlocke (Nov 7, 2004)

I upped the 5V rail of my PSU to 5.5V. guess what?

*Now the VGPU stays where it should be under load!* 
(upping the 12V rail didn't help).


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice OCZ PSU    ... good info to know ... I would have guessed 3v rail  

Goldlocke... what are the core\mem speeds? 

Thanks EZ ... your right the Vagp doen't help much on the X800... not realizing the OCZ PSU had dials for votage rails. It was just a suggestion...


----------



## Goldlocke (Nov 9, 2004)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Goldlocke... what are the core\mem speeds?


620/630 so far. my card is no  good overclocker. 

VGPU ... 1.83V
VDDR ... 2.20V
VDDQ ... 2.24V


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 9, 2004)

what the card do if you go over that frequencies ?
freeze or artifacts ?


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 16, 2004)

Ez... was looking for you on the Doom3Benchmark ...


----------



## richieroro (Nov 17, 2004)

*Vdd Pencil Mod*

Just wanted to make sure... for the Vdd pencil mod which one is R311 in pic 3? Is it the one with '153' or the one with '108'? From your description it sounds like the '108' but I've seen on VR-Zone that it's the '153'... although there were many people on that thread that said it wouldn't work for them...

So which one is it exactly? Also, could you clarify one more thing... when you measure the resistance, do you measure the resistance across the resistor or against ground? Thanks!


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 17, 2004)

richieroro said:
			
		

> Just wanted to make sure... for the Vdd pencil mod which one is R311 in pic 3? Is it the one with '153' or the one with '108'? From your description it sounds like the '108' but I've seen on VR-Zone that it's the '158'... although there were many people on that thread that said it wouldn't work for them...
> 
> So which one is it exactly? Also, could you clarify one more thing... when you measure the resistance, do you measure the resistance across the resistor or against ground? Thanks!



In pic3 it's the one above the label r311 and yes it does look like 108. I measured from across the resistor, but I do believe you can do it both ways. I would also suggest you do the VDDQ with the VDD vmod. My memory didn't oc well till I did the VDDQ as well. Check W1zzards safe voltages with cooling used at the top of the first page.


----------



## ElectriZ (Nov 17, 2004)

I lent doom3 to a friend, so I cannot make the bench for the moment :-/


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 22, 2004)

ElectriZ said:
			
		

> I lent doom3 to a friend, so I cannot make the bench for the moment :-/



Hmmm I resent some new numbers but they haven't posted ... ? 
FYI I did add some good info in the pencil vmod on temp specs ... check em out in the Before you Begin section ...


----------



## nagybalfasz_b (Nov 27, 2004)

I followed your guide and upped my VGPU to 1.55V, the VDD to 2.40V and the VDDQ to 2.40V as well. The problem is now, that I get some artefacts in 3DMark03 mainly in game 3 and 4 even if I lower the VDD-frequency to 540 MHz where I didn´t have any artefacts before the MOD. So what´s the problem now? Could it be, that 2.40V is too high and that that´s causing the artefacts?
I´m using the ATI-Silencer for my X800 Pro btw.


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 27, 2004)

nagybalfasz_b said:
			
		

> I followed your guide and upped my VGPU to 1.55V, the VDD to 2.40V and the VDDQ to 2.40V as well. The problem is now, that I get some artefacts in 3DMark03 mainly in game 3 and 4 even if I lower the VDD-frequency to 540 MHz where I didn´t have any artefacts before the MOD. So what´s the problem now? Could it be, that 2.40V is too high and that that´s causing the artefacts?
> I´m using the ATI-Silencer for my X800 Pro btw.



Nagybalfaz_b ... I would consider that you have gone a little to high for your card. If you followed the guide it says take your time, in other words don't go for the max right from the start. Take your VDD down to around 2.08v-2.10v and back down the VDDQ down to 2.16v-2.18. Verify that your card is working with those settings and work your way up.... take your time


----------



## Didiseven (Dec 11, 2004)

Hello, I did the pencil vmod and now I'm running 1.5 v at vgpu aircooled, 565 stable on the core , the temps is the same as before the vmod, Can I increase more the vgpu???

Sorry about my english....


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 11, 2004)

Didiseven said:
			
		

> Hello, I did the pencil vmod and now I'm running 1.5 v at vgpu aircooled, 565 stable on the core , the temps is the same as before the vmod, Can I increase more the vgpu???
> 
> Sorry about my english....


Didiseven .... read the begining of the article it talks about heat ... in the section before you begin ...


----------



## TheVoid (Dec 22, 2004)

You guys are insane.....isnt the x800xt fast enough? lol

anyways, i am inspired by all of your friendlyness and camraderie in squeezing the absolute most out of your top-dollar systems. keep up the good work!

does anyone know of a thread for modding 6800gts? i will be getting one soon, upgrading from my trusty tyan 9800pro. also getting a koolance and im gonna see how far my 2.6c will go, its at 3.2 on an SP-94 now. also, anyone know if the OCZ ram booster has issues with an IC7-MAX3? i have read about this board having inconsistent Vtt at Vcc higher than 2.8, but i dont know if the ram booster would affect this.

Thanks in advance for all your helpful advice!


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 22, 2004)

TheVoid said:
			
		

> You guys are insane.....isnt the x800xt fast enough? lol
> 
> anyways, i am inspired by all of your friendlyness and camraderie in squeezing the absolute most out of your top-dollar systems. keep up the good work!
> 
> ...



Void ... There should be several pages out there on the 6800 just Google ... The OCZ booster should work fine for the Abit boards ... or check out their page here


----------



## DiDiSeVEN (Dec 30, 2004)

Urlyin, thx! I did all mod's with Vr and they working great except the Vddq , I sold like the pic in the first page, but when I turn the Vr the voltage have no change, I'm reading 2.183v now. What's the problem?


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 30, 2004)

DiDiSeVEN said:
			
		

> Urlyin, thx! I did all mod's with Vr and they working great except the Vddq , I sold like the pic in the first page, but when I turn the Vr the voltage have no change, I'm reading 2.183v now. What's the problem?



What was the default reading before you added the VR? The 2.18 is already above the default of 2.08 which is what I've seen for the VDDQ ... The VDDQ is the soldered to the same pins as the VDD 5 and 7 ... a 20k VR should give you about .08 to .10 volts ... which looks like what you have at 2.18 ...


----------



## DiDiSeVeN (Dec 31, 2004)

I did correct at the pins 5 and 7.And the default voltage was about 2.08v and now 2.18v. But my question is If i turn the screw of the Vr i don't more in increase of vddq like vdd and vgpu?


----------



## DiDiSeVeN (Dec 31, 2004)

DiDiSeVeN said:
			
		

> I did correct at the pins 5 and 7.And the default voltage was about 2.08v and now 2.18v. But my question is If i turn the screw of the Vr i don't more in increase of vddq like vdd and vgpu?



If I turn the screw of the VR I don't suppose to have more voltage in Vddq like Vdd and vgpu?

THX


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 31, 2004)

Didi ... yes it should be adjustable. Some VR have more turns than others. What size is the VR a 20k? does it decrease? 2.18 is about all your going to get out of a 20k VR and is about the max your going to want to run the VDDQ at ... are you using the same legs as the others? it may be a bum VR or the screw is stripped...


----------



## DiDiSeVeN (Jan 6, 2005)

Thx Urlyin, I changed my vr and now is everything allright!


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 6, 2005)

DiDiSeVeN said:
			
		

> Thx Urlyin, I changed my vr and now is everything allright!



Cool ... good to hear DiDi ... don't over do it and keep a eye on the temps ... use ATITool to max out the fan speed at 100%


----------



## badkclark (Jan 11, 2005)

ElectriZ said:
			
		

> Its because its a w800 pro and he dont active the 4 pipelines...



Even Stock, my x800 Pro VIVO scored over 10000 out of the box on 3DMark03.


----------



## Unregistered (Jan 12, 2005)

wow this guide is AWESOME!

i never (really) used a MM B4 this and NEVER did a pencil mod, but with this guide, im up and running!
ive only done the Vcore (1.4v (stock) to 1.44v for first time/try...) but can really see a difference in OCability...although i did put a 172w TEC on @ the same time (hehe)

now im off to do the rest of the mods and up that Vcore a "little" too  (sits idle @ -16C loads to +8C)

just wanted to say THANKS and GREAT WORK!!

PS this is Joe Camel on other OCing forums

AMD64: FX-55 @ 3204MHz (267x12) - MSI Neo2 - MachII - OCZ DDR Booster & VX @ 3.6V , 267 @ 2,2,2,5 1:1 - x800 XT-PE @ ? - DD Maze4 with 172w TEC - 14V TEC PSU - 500W X-Connect PSU

yes, im going to get some sinks on that RAM...


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 12, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> wow this guide is AWESOME!
> 
> i never (really) used a MM B4 this and NEVER did a pencil mod, but with this guide, im up and running!
> ive only done the Vcore (1.4v (stock) to 1.44v for first time/try...) but can really see a difference in OCability...although i did put a 172w TEC on @ the same time (hehe)
> ...



Rad system Joe ... be a member and register. Thanks go to W1zzard ... and if you're going to mod the mem do the VDDQ as well ... Ram sinks will be needed especially if you up the VDDQ more than .06v... with the case open and a good ambient room temp you may be able to get by, but if you read what ViperJohn said in the article... check out the link to his page as well ...


----------



## Joe Camel (Jan 13, 2005)

yes MANY thanks to W1zzard, but many thanks to YOU for writing it like it was the first time someone picked up a MM (which was basically my situation  ) 

did ALL mods and raised my Vcore to 1.57.  (JUST did it) and my GPU OC (for now) went from 615 to 645   
could probly still go higher but ill just enjoy THIS for a while.

THANKS again!!

now for some personal best BENCH'N!!


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 13, 2005)

Joe Camel said:
			
		

> yes MANY thanks to W1zzard, but many thanks to YOU for writing it like it was the first time someone picked up a MM (which was basically my situation  )
> 
> did ALL mods and raised my Vcore to 1.57.  (JUST did it) and my GPU OC (for now) went from 615 to 645
> could probly still go higher but ill just enjoy THIS for a while.
> ...



645 is kickin Joe !! share some of those benchies with us ... and I agree enjoy it for awhile


----------



## Joe Camel (Jan 13, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> 645 is kickin Joe !! share some of those benchies with us ... and I agree enjoy it for awhile



well, that didnt last very long (4 hours)...645 just wasnt good enough, something didnt feel right, so i dropped the mem OC a little and that unlocked...665   out of the core!

and 7168 in 05,  15,729 in 03, and    37,372 in 01   

85,000 in aQuaM?  (hehe)  try 96,000+   
.

EDIT: sorry Urlyin, i tend to edit my posts...a lot


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 13, 2005)

Joe Camel said:
			
		

> well, that didnt last very long...645 just wasnt good enough, so i dropped the mem OC a little and got...665   out of the core
> 
> and 7168 in 05  and 15,729 in 03
> 
> ...



Nice core on the card ... and the maze4 I'm sure has something to do with it... 7165 in 05 is crankin... looks like 85,000 is in reach with Aquamark as well .... nice job Joe


----------



## jiggaman2576 (Jan 14, 2005)

I've been following this forum for a while and I did the VR MOD on the VGPU, VDD and VDDQ. My card is a retail x800 xt pt by ati. I see you guys getting these crazy high 3dmarks in 05 yet with my card OC'd I hardly see any increase at all. I have a P4 2.4 running at 3.3 with a 276 FSB 1:1 with the memory, which I thought was pretty good. My core at 630 and mem at 590 I only get around 6300 3Dmarks which is what I was getting at 573/573 before the mods. What gives?! Also, my card is watercooled and maxes at about 38C, what would the be max safe voltage for the core? I have OCZ ramsinks on the ram and it does get pretty toasty, I have it at 2.15 and the VDDQ at 2.20. I can run the ram now at around 600 or 610 (I think) but have to test more. Something that is happening is I do a 3Dmark and in the forest benchmark the screen just goes blank and I have to restart my PC. I get no artifacts before that, it just dies. Is my voltage possibly suffering the droop as I've seen others post about? I also have the OCZ 520 PSU but I haven't cranked my 5V line up yet, it is about 5 right now though. Thanks for the help guys, this thread has helped me a ton!


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 14, 2005)

Joe Camel said:
			
		

> well, that didnt last very long (4 hours)...645 just wasnt good enough, something didnt feel right, so i dropped the mem OC a little and that unlocked...665   out of the core!
> 
> and 7168 in 05,  15,729 in 03, and    37,372 in 01
> 
> ...



  LOL  now that puppy is smoooookin!  haha    AMD64 I would guess ... but look at the GPU 1424 !!  yeah ... in reach ... hehe .... didn't just touch the rim it smacked the top of the back board ...


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 14, 2005)

jiggaman2576 said:
			
		

> I've been following this forum for a while and I did the VR MOD on the VGPU, VDD and VDDQ. My card is a retail x800 xt pt by ati. I see you guys getting these crazy high 3dmarks in 05 yet with my card OC'd I hardly see any increase at all. I have a P4 2.4 running at 3.3 with a 276 FSB 1:1 with the memory, which I thought was pretty good. My core at 630 and mem at 590 I only get around 6300 3Dmarks which is what I was getting at 573/573 before the mods. What gives?! Also, my card is watercooled and maxes at about 38C, what would the be max safe voltage for the core? I have OCZ ramsinks on the ram and it does get pretty toasty, I have it at 2.15 and the VDDQ at 2.20. I can run the ram now at around 600 or 610 (I think) but have to test more. Something that is happening is I do a 3Dmark and in the forest benchmark the screen just goes blank and I have to restart my PC. I get no artifacts before that, it just dies. Is my voltage possibly suffering the droop as I've seen others post about? I also have the OCZ 520 PSU but I haven't cranked my 5V line up yet, it is about 5 right now though. Thanks for the help guys, this thread has helped me a ton!



Jigg it's a combination of things that results in those high scores... What's the Vcore at now? 
If you read the article it does mention not to get caught up in what someone else is scoring ... good way to toast your card .... what are you running the memory at 1:1 or 5:4 ? What does it score in Sandra memtest ? CPU arthmatic ? Some of those synethedic benchmarks will help us tell where some of the bottle necks are ... it may not be the card  but a 6300 isn't that bad ...


----------



## Jiggaman2576 (Jan 14, 2005)

I know I will never reach the speeds of these AMD 64 speed guys, that is until I get one for myself! My current memory is 276 FSB 1:1 with the CPU and I get a bandwidth of 6200 MB/s in Sisoft. My CPU performs like a 3.4 P4 according to Sisoft. The problem that I am trying to convay is, I have overclocked my video card quite high compared to stock, and my scores are EXACTLY the same as they were without any overclocking. I'm sure all of you are not overclocking your cards just because, and the reason I'm doing it was for better fps in games, which I am also not seeing. I play all my games at 16X12 with 16XAF and 2X-4X AA which I am sure would benifit from having an overclocked card, yet I dont see any of those kinds of gains. I am guessing that something in windows is holding me back, a bad registry setting or something. I've gone through a services tweak that I found on the web recently, and basically everything that is not required for my system to run is turned off, I have almost nothing running in the background while testing. Now here is one thing that I haven't tried yet but thought it shouldn't matter much anyway. I have a video capture card that is using the same IRQ as my X800, could this indeed be limiting the throughput of my system? I hardly use the capture card as I have switched to sat tv and dont have a tuner by my computer, now I just play xbox on it at lan parties and even that is few and far between. Other things I haven't tried would be going back to previous drivers. Also, my buddy of mine gets 150fps + looking at the sky in HL2, yes I know that's not a big deal because there isn't anything to render, but when I look at the sky with mine it caps it at 84 and will never go above it. Is this something wrong with the game or drivers or what?! Thanks again guys, and if I need to give you anymore info let me know.


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 14, 2005)

Jiggaman2576 said:
			
		

> I know I will never reach the speeds of these AMD 64 speed guys, that is until I get one for myself! My current memory is 276 FSB 1:1 with the CPU and I get a bandwidth of 6200 MB/s in Sisoft. My CPU performs like a 3.4 P4 according to Sisoft. The problem that I am trying to convay is, I have overclocked my video card quite high compared to stock, and my scores are EXACTLY the same as they were without any overclocking. I'm sure all of you are not overclocking your cards just because, and the reason I'm doing it was for better fps in games, which I am also not seeing. I play all my games at 16X12 with 16XAF and 2X-4X AA which I am sure would benifit from having an overclocked card, yet I dont see any of those kinds of gains. I am guessing that something in windows is holding me back, a bad registry setting or something. I've gone through a services tweak that I found on the web recently, and basically everything that is not required for my system to run is turned off, I have almost nothing running in the background while testing. Now here is one thing that I haven't tried yet but thought it shouldn't matter much anyway. I have a video capture card that is using the same IRQ as my X800, could this indeed be limiting the throughput of my system? I hardly use the capture card as I have switched to sat tv and dont have a tuner by my computer, now I just play xbox on it at lan parties and even that is few and far between. Other things I haven't tried would be going back to previous drivers. Also, my buddy of mine gets 150fps + looking at the sky in HL2, yes I know that's not a big deal because there isn't anything to render, but when I look at the sky with mine it caps it at 84 and will never go above it. Is this something wrong with the game or drivers or what?! Thanks again guys, and if I need to give you anymore info let me know.



Jigg ... is your buddy using the same settings as you, is he running close to the same setup?  ... 1600x1200 16af 4xaa on Halflife2 is on the edge... I'd pull the other card and try to clean out the drivers with driverclean3 or something like it. I haven't tried the 4.12 cats yet but thought the 4.11 did well... 20mhz more isn't going to buy you much as far as FBS go... are you running a stock HSF on the video card? Use ATItool to max out the fan to 100% If you get lock ups it because the oc is to high ... we can work on it ... anyone else have any suggestions? I'm sure Jigg would welcome them ...


----------



## Jiggaman2576 (Jan 14, 2005)

The video card is watercooled, never goes about 40C and idles at about 29-30C. My buddy and I are indeed running the same cards with same settings, even the same bios. I did a driver clean lastnight, and we aren't talking 20 mhz, we are talking from stock to 630 which is 110 mhz on the core, and 20-30 on the memory. The other thing is he is running an AMD 2500+ not the 64 bit but the older ones. He is overclocked on that also, and both have watercooled CPU's. My FSB is about 56 mhz faster, and my memory bandwidth is about double what his is. My system in all respects is faster then his, and his beats mine in benches and in real world gaming. I also have a new problem which may have already been answered in this forum. I have my Core voltage at 1.7 not 1.75 as I had stated earlier. When I run 3dmark 05 or anything 3d for that matter, I can watch the voltage drop down to 1.64, and at a certain point it drops to 0, the monitor goes black, and I have to completely power off and then back on again for the card to come back. I'm assuming that the overvolting is the problem and I may have to tweak mine. I have the OCZ 520 powerstream and my 5V rail is at 5.24 according to mbm, I am going to raise it to 5.5 tonight and test again as I saw someone else did that and it fixed his problem. I just want to know, what else could it be? Also like to add, when I have the memory at 610 my benches, before it shuts down that is, seem to be a few fps higher then they were before, so my core was probably just choking for data from the memory as viper john had pointed out, so now I just have to get it so it doesn't shut down and I'll be happy. Oh yeah, ATI tool gets to 666 on the core before it freezes the system, would running at 645 or 650 be a safe bet below what atitool can reach? Thanks again Urlyin.


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 14, 2005)

Jiggaman2576 said:
			
		

> The video card is watercooled, never goes about 40C and idles at about 29-30C. My buddy and I are indeed running the same cards with same settings, even the same bios. I did a driver clean lastnight, and we aren't talking 20 mhz, we are talking from stock to 630 which is 110 mhz on the core, and 20-30 on the memory. The other thing is he is running an AMD 2500+ not the 64 bit but the older ones. He is overclocked on that also, and both have watercooled CPU's. My FSB is about 56 mhz faster, and my memory bandwidth is about double what his is. My system in all respects is faster then his, and his beats mine in benches and in real world gaming. I also have a new problem which may have already been answered in this forum. I have my Core voltage at 1.7 not 1.75 as I had stated earlier. When I run 3dmark 05 or anything 3d for that matter, I can watch the voltage drop down to 1.64, and at a certain point it drops to 0, the monitor goes black, and I have to completely power off and then back on again for the card to come back. I'm assuming that the overvolting is the problem and I may have to tweak mine. I have the OCZ 520 powerstream and my 5V rail is at 5.24 according to mbm, I am going to raise it to 5.5 tonight and test again as I saw someone else did that and it fixed his problem. I just want to know, what else could it be? Also like to add, when I have the memory at 610 my benches, before it shuts down that is, seem to be a few fps higher then they were before, so my core was probably just choking for data from the memory as viper john had pointed out, so now I just have to get it so it doesn't shut down and I'll be happy. Oh yeah, ATI tool gets to 666 on the core before it freezes the system, would running at 645 or 650 be a safe bet below what atitool can reach? Thanks again Urlyin.



I'm trying to read your post at work and just kinda skip threw them ... but you're doing well on your own. First I have nothing but respect for ViperJohn and W1zzard. But you hit the nail on the head when you said 1.70 and it blacks out... you haven't done the IGPU mod or Overvoltage protection mod yet ? .... John has pointed out to me the importance of memory when OCing as well ... Don't base your oc on ATItool only... I thought ATITool would be lower than what I could actually run games at... so do a combination of benchmarks, I use Benchem All to run Frycry, 3dmark03, 3dmark01 one right after another twice on it bench. A good way to test the CPU oc as well...  if you have a dialog open with ViperJohn continue to heed his advise ... busy guy... But the 20mhz came from the 570/570 to 600mhz you stated so again I must not have read the post entirely ... But as you know every card oc's differently and I'm looking at the oc Joe Camel has and his GPU is at 1.57v and his is hitting 645mhz or more. I was hitting 600mhz at 1.50v ... Before you crank up the juice on the PSU, you might want to try dropping the volts on the GPU from 1.70 to 1.60 - 1.65 ... at those volts you should still be able to hit 640mhz on the core.

Anytime Jigg ... hope this is helping you work things out  

Edit ... you have the Overvolt protection and need to tweak it  ... what size VR did you use?


----------



## Jiggaman2576 (Jan 14, 2005)

I didn't do the overvolt protection as I thought that wouldn't kick in until like 1.8 or so. I can have it added though, and what size VR would I need? I used the recommended sizes that were in the guide at the beginning of this thread and they have worked wonderfully. I'll take the core voltage down to 1.65 tonight. Also, is it a big deal to see it go from 1.7V down to 1.64 while benchmarking? I'm guessing that is normal but maybe I just am having some droop from my molex connector. I did not use the supplied VGA from the OCZ PSU mainly because I dont know if I can get it to reach, maybe that would be another thing for me to try tonight if I can get it to reach. I should post a picture or 2 of my system, it's a server minicube with all the drives and PSU on one side and all the watercooling and boards and stuff on the other, so cable lengths can be a bit of a problem sometimes for me. I'll try to post back some results tonight or tomorrow if I can.

 PS: If you want to talk to me directly my AIM SN is the same as the name I have been using on this thread.


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 15, 2005)

Jiggaman2576 said:
			
		

> I didn't do the overvolt protection as I thought that wouldn't kick in until like 1.8 or so. I can have it added though, and what size VR would I need? I used the recommended sizes that were in the guide at the beginning of this thread and they have worked wonderfully. I'll take the core voltage down to 1.65 tonight. Also, is it a big deal to see it go from 1.7V down to 1.64 while benchmarking? I'm guessing that is normal but maybe I just am having some droop from my molex connector. I did not use the supplied VGA from the OCZ PSU mainly because I dont know if I can get it to reach, maybe that would be another thing for me to try tonight if I can get it to reach. I should post a picture or 2 of my system, it's a server minicube with all the drives and PSU on one side and all the watercooling and boards and stuff on the other, so cable lengths can be a bit of a problem sometimes for me. I'll try to post back some results tonight or tomorrow if I can.
> 
> PS: If you want to talk to me directly my AIM SN is the same as the name I have been using on this thread.



I hear different numbers on where the OCP kicks in. But your card is displaying those symptoms. The VR shown by W1zzard is a 250k VR. I know one member says he upped the 5v rail but I shot off an email to ViperJohn and he mentioned that lowering the 5v rail has helped in the droop that you are seeing in some cases. He mentions that a normal loaded Vcore droop is anywhere from .010 to .030 volts. So you're dropping .03 below normal droops given that's for default voltage settings. He explains the principals and basically the card tries to compensate and limits the current to the GPU.


----------



## Joe Camel (Jan 15, 2005)

these are the words that "guided" me to the Vcore i stopped @   :





> ...ViperJohn.... Since then I have developed a Vcore Droop mod as well to keep the cards active
> droop circuit from turning into an active current limiter when the core loads up with Vcore over
> about 1.580 volts at the desktop.



ive been in contact with him for few months now (till i could get my hands on a "reasonably" priced card)

i DO plan on having him hard mod this card, but just HAD to try this out  



.


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 15, 2005)

Joe Camel said:
			
		

> these are the words that "guided" me to the Vcore i stopped @   :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He tells you like it is and them some ... Great Guy who has probably helped a many a modder... I can speak from experience... I should be getting a card back from him shortly... to bad he doesn't make case badges ... hehe ... he does know his ATI cards... not afraid to say he makes me look like a rookie... W1zzard is another one to get to know ... both willing to help


----------



## Joe Camel (Jan 20, 2005)

so do pencil mods degrade?  (no, i havent moved/removed the electrical tape i placed over the mod points)

since benching @ those WONDERFUL speeds, i now can not even run a screen saver @ > 660/600... 


658/585 is about where i can bench now... 


.


----------



## adt (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi everybody 

Personally, I have never done any hard-mods before, though I have done the Pro VIVO @ XT PE, and I am running speeds of 540/580 artifacs-free (I can bench at 620 on mem, but with artifacs) Anything above these speeds, there is artifacts, and the machine freezes... Because I have, as mentioned, never done a hard-mod, I wondered if it was possible if anyone could perhaps take some pictures while actually doing it, and even better, filming it... I have all the equiptment needed, I think. I am a bit cunfused regarding the guide though, what on earth is a VR? and what is it good for? do I have do have them? 

I am from Norway, so I am not too familiar with all of the expressions and such, please excuse my bad english too


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 22, 2005)

Joe Camel said:
			
		

> so do pencil mods degrade?  (no, i havent moved/removed the electrical tape i placed over the mod points)
> 
> since benching @ those WONDERFUL speeds, i now can not even run a screen saver @ > 660/600...
> 
> ...



Have you checked the voltages to see if they have changed?


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 22, 2005)

adt said:
			
		

> Hi everybody
> 
> Personally, I have never done any hard-mods before, though I have done the Pro VIVO @ XT PE, and I am running speeds of 540/580 artifacs-free (I can bench at 620 on mem, but with artifacs) Anything above these speeds, there is artifacts, and the machine freezes... Because I have, as mentioned, never done a hard-mod, I wondered if it was possible if anyone could perhaps take some pictures while actually doing it, and even better, filming it... I have all the equiptment needed, I think. I am a bit cunfused regarding the guide though, what on earth is a VR? and what is it good for? do I have do have them?
> 
> I am from Norway, so I am not too familiar with all of the expressions and such, please excuse my bad english too



The VR (Varible resistor or trim pot) section isn't complete yet... if you need to ask what a VR is then you may want to contact someone who can mod the card for you, there is a name in the article. You can try the pencil mod...


----------



## adt (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, its not really possible for me to send my card to anyone, but if the VR stuff has nothing to do with the pencil mod, then it doesn't really matter  How about the voltages with the pencil mod, will I be able to give the core 1,7 volts?


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 24, 2005)

adt said:
			
		

> Well, its not really possible for me to send my card to anyone, but if the VR stuff has nothing to do with the pencil mod, then it doesn't really matter  How about the voltages with the pencil mod, will I be able to give the core 1,7 volts?



It does matter and it would be hard to get the card to 1.7 with the pencil mod ... the pencil mod is okay for low to medium overvolt but not 1.7v ....


----------



## adt (Jan 24, 2005)

OK, then I guess I did understand the instructions... And because I don't even have a general idea when it comes to electronics, I think the pencil mod is more than enough for me... But will it make any difference, and is it easy to remove all traces If I regret I ever did the mod?


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 24, 2005)

adt said:
			
		

> OK, then I guess I did understand the instructions... And because I don't even have a general idea when it comes to electronics, I think the pencil mod is more than enough for me... But will it make any difference, and is it easy to remove all traces If I regret I ever did the mod?



adt... it's fairly easy to do and yes it works. Read the article and follow the instructions. You can remove the traces and if you have a question I'm sure someone will help you


----------



## adt (Jan 24, 2005)

Cool, well, I guess I can give it ago when I get my new MB and processor (MSI K8N NEO2 Platinum and 3200+ "winchester")


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 24, 2005)

adt said:
			
		

> Cool, well, I guess I can give it ago when I get my new MB and processor (MSI K8N NEO2 Platinum and 3200+ "winchester")



Good for you    more toys ... let us know how you make out ...


----------



## adt (Jan 25, 2005)

Sure will, the equipment is in the mail now


----------



## rlhc17 (Jan 27, 2005)

to all Vmod guru,
do i still need to do the Igpu & Vddq mod with a Vgpu of 1.6v (after pencil mod on r1597) ?
i have no plan to do the Vmemory now which is 580 stable

thkx


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 27, 2005)

rlhc17 said:
			
		

> to all Vmod guru,
> do i still need to do the Igpu & Vddq mod with a Vgpu of 1.6v (after pencil mod on r1597) ?
> i have no plan to do the Vmemory now which is 580 stable
> 
> thkx



No, you do not need to do either...


----------



## rlhc17 (Jan 29, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> No, you do not need to do either...



do u think that it is better to do some vddq mod to stablize both Vcore & Vmemory voltage ?


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 30, 2005)

rlhc17 said:
			
		

> do u think that it is better to do some vddq mod to stablize both Vcore & Vmemory voltage ?



You really only need to do the VDDQ if you are doing VDD ....


----------



## Rammsteiner (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello,
Im new to this site, I was watching the mods whole the time lol. And after long thinking I decided to do it. Got my Vcore upto 1,45, VDD 2,12 and VDDQ 2,22(maybe the VDDQ should be a little lower?).

I screwed my case open, build a stupid frame of LEGO(its finally good for something lmao) and laid two fans in it. With a pretty 'hot' room(20/25 degrees), case open, and these two fans it wont go over the 65 degrees at 540MHz. I did the Pipelines mod(with BIOS, have a ViVo) so I know I dont should expect much more from core, its running also at 555Mhz, but the problem now is the memory.... 

As you guys can see some lines above, the Volts are pretty 'normal'(ok, can go higher lol), the degrees are pretty low but I just cant get my memory without artifacts at 600Mhz...!?

Should i do the IGPU and higher the VGPU? Or sometihing else? Right now its pretty cold in my room(10 degrees), window open, case open, all fans busy, my memory isnt getting much hotter than 20 degrees... What do you guys think to do? Ill do a 'mod project' in a few months, so watercooling will be there too probably, but my card is already pretty good cooled...

Thx in advance


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 7, 2005)

Ram, 

Lower the VDDQ to around 2.18v and raise the VDD to 2.15v. Sometimes it's just the card... do you have ramsinks on the mem? You can take the Vcore up a tad to 1.48v to 1.50v until you get some other cooling options...


----------



## Rammsteiner (Feb 8, 2005)

Hello, thx for your reply.

I dont have any RAMsinks on the memory yet. Ive ordered with a friend of mine two Zalman VF700Cu's(he one, I one). But hes sick at the moment(as ussual, lots of tests onm school lmao). But anyway, Ill go to him soon to get the cooler. I heard much positve things about it.

Nut hte memory isnt anyway getting hotter than 20/25 degrees at the moment(as said before, its kinda cold in my room). But Ill try to upper the VDD and lower the VDDQ... OMG, I really hate it when you added  just a bit too much graphite... lol

Thx, Ill post the results

Bob

PS: Im dutch, so please dont care about my English lol


----------



## Rammsteiner (Feb 8, 2005)

Hello,

I did what you said, but didnt matter... I even added 2,2V's to the VDD!!!(and VDDQ 2,22V, I think VDDQ is something the same as IGPU is for the VGPU?). Well, anyway, after getting set up, thinking to just give it the full 2,45V's(what needs active + passive I read, but I always never listen when it isnt working lol) I took the other way, a for me smarter way...

Normal, didnt maater how much VDD and VDDQ, my memory at 600Mhz began artifacting within a minute(if I wa slucky, normally after 10 seconds). So the smarter way was to get the VDD and VDDQ mods away, to yel to them and added(what you said) 1,52V's to my Vcore... And guess what!?!?!? Its running the core on stock and the mem on 600Mhz already without artifacting for 10 minutes...  

So, Im reall confused about this... Why is the VDD and VDDQ mod needed then!? And can someone give me a reason why the VDD and VDDQ mods didnt worked and the Vcore was enough??? 

But anyway, thx for your help


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 8, 2005)

Rammsteiner said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I did what you said, but didnt matter... I even added 2,2V's to the VDD!!!(and VDDQ 2,22V, I think VDDQ is something the same as IGPU is for the VGPU?). Well, anyway, after getting set up, thinking to just give it the full 2,45V's(what needs active + passive I read, but I always never listen when it isnt working lol) I took the other way, a for me smarter way...
> 
> ...



Ram ... every card OCs differently some the core ocs well but not the memory or visa versa. The VDD is for the memory and VDDQ is for the voltage to the memory Buffers. If you just did the .08v to the mem and the .08v to the VDDQ it should have put you around 2.08v for the mem and 2.16v for VDDQ. It's worked for me on several cards some up 600mhz and one or so it didn't help. Some cards like it some don't and in your case you said it wouldn't before the mod at stock then after the mod it worked stock is that correct?  Did you change the BIOS? in some of the BIOS the memory has a less aggressive memory timing which may have been what happened to you. In any case some of it is trail and error to find what works best for your card. Remember to take your time and don't over do it... you can get an nice oc even with the pencil mod ...


----------



## Rammsteiner (Feb 9, 2005)

NOOOO...

I dont know what happened, but my screen was gone out, I thought, strange, maybe the IGPU? When I was in my case I smelled the smell of PCB   ... Man, this is bad... It wouldnt start up anymore with the VGA in it. So I thought(maybe too late) after two hours, maybe Ive to lay it in the freezer. It was in the freezer for 10/11 hours. I made it dry(iof condence) and set it in the PC again, but still nothing. Ive a EP-8KDA3+ motherboard with a P80P statusLED(postcodes). I only dont kmnow what BIOS i have, but the LED says 25 when Im starting up with the VGA. When I 'studied' the card a bit I noticed some 'burn' spots on a place I was kinda surprised, by the MOLEX connector!?!?!? It was kinda smelly with the VGPU transistor, but I couldnt see anything strange(I know how a 'burned' transistor looks like, destroyed a 10Ohm transistor on school with 12V's lol). But anyway, the burnspots are around the MOLEX connector...

1. What does the transistors have to deal with the MOLEX connector?
2. What actually did happened?
3. Is it my fault that my car dis destroyed now or is it destroyed by the PSU?(Ive the Antec True Control 550Watt, I didnt modded my PSU by making it more V's, onmly with the controller, but that isnt really a mod/dangerous or whatever)... 

So what do Ive to do now? Is my card really destroyed now?(which i dont hope because my parents dont allow me to buy a new one  ). And as asked before, was it myfault or is it something else? And what should I do now?(what should you do if it happened?). If it was a transistor I dont think its a very big problem because a friend of my is good with soldering, so he can set another transistor on it, but the burnspots were by the MOLEX connector...)

Please help me out!

Thx in advance,

Bob


----------



## Unregistered (Feb 26, 2005)

Is it possible to perform this pencil mod on a ASUS X/800 XT PCI-E card?

I have looked extensivley for the R1597 resistor but my card has the R1598, 1596, and 1590, among many others too. I can't seem to locate the right resistor as this ASUS card is a bit different than stock 
'made by ATi" exact cards. (ASUS did their own thing I guess)

If someone could just tell me all the resistors I need and a gerneral idea of where they might be it would really help me. 

Stock the card does 564 core, and 540 ram. I want 610 core, 600 ram. 

Thx for anyone's help. Sorry about not registering yet, have not got around to it but plan on it.


----------



## Unregistered (Feb 26, 2005)

Ok I found where it is but it is not like in the pictures. Bassically (sure there is a technical term for it) all that is in the spot of the R1597 cap. is 2 metal squares, sparated about a half mm apart. Still taking up the same space. I tried to pencil these in but it did not work. I also found the other connectos and the ram mataches fine. I am gona give it another go later tommarow but it would be nice if someone knew that mabbe the R1597 is not what i need to fill in, its instead the R1592 or something.  

O I got the volt meter but am not sure where to test for voltages on this card...again not the same as the guide on page 1. This would help too.

O and sorry about the double post it would not let me EDIT b/c I am not a registered user or something like that. (some enter username thing)


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 26, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Ok I found where it is but it is not like in the pictures. Bassically (sure there is a technical term for it) all that is in the spot of the R1597 cap. is 2 metal squares, sparated about a half mm apart. Still taking up the same space. I tried to pencil these in but it did not work. I also found the other connectos and the ram mataches fine. I am gona give it another go later tommarow but it would be nice if someone knew that mabbe the R1597 is not what i need to fill in, its instead the R1592 or something.
> 
> O I got the volt meter but am not sure where to test for voltages on this card...again not the same as the guide on page 1. This would help too.
> 
> O and sorry about the double post it would not let me EDIT b/c I am not a registered user or something like that. (some enter username thing)



Look here  should be what you're looking for ...


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 2, 2005)

*good mods need to know a thing or two..*

hi every one i have a x800pro watercooled buy waterchill and have a gpu temp of around 28-34 degees, underload running at 550 .  i want to do this mod i will be doing it pencil way. can anyone tell me what kind of gpu speed i may go to.....also has any that live in uk found the resistors needed to do the job... have tryed lots of shops <eg> maplins......
many many thanks to all you boys who figger this s++t out......ohh sorry im using ray adams tray tools....thanks


----------



## dixsey (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi urylin i did the pencil mod on my msi x800xt pe i did the vgpu mod and the vddq mod, i did,nt do the vdd mod because i,ve no cooling on my memory i have a coolviva cooler with heat pipe i upped my core from 1.39 to 1.51 and my vddq from 2.08 to 2.16 and i can now oc my core to 575mhz before the mod i could only go to 526mhz but when i run any benchmarks i see no improvement in score over the lower clock speed.I,ve run 3d mark 01,03 and 05 with no improvement in any of them,any help would be greatley appreciated.Thanks in advance.


----------



## dixsey (Mar 7, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Did you go to high ?  do the vmem first, just go up to 2.08 and test the card... my memory didn't really take off until I did the VDDQ ...


Hi urylin i,m a newbie to all this but i followed your instructions above for the vmods on my x800xt,excellent stuff i was able to do the vcore,vddq and the mem vmod and they all worked but i,m still only able to clock my core to 550mhz and mem to 570mhz(from default of 520/560) my voltages are as follow,s, core from 1.39v to 1.51v, mem from 2.00v to 2.11v and vddq from 2.08v to 2.15v i also installed a coolermaster coolviva vga cooler to my card, are these clocks about right for the new voltages i,m running with,also the benchmark score,s have,nt improved that much.Any help would be much appreciated thanks in advance.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 7, 2005)

dixsey said:
			
		

> Hi urylin i,m a newbie to all this but i followed your instructions above for the vmods on my x800xt,excellent stuff i was able to do the vcore,vddq and the mem vmod and they all worked but i,m still only able to clock my core to 550mhz and mem to 570mhz(from default of 520/560) my voltages are as follow,s, core from 1.39v to 1.51v, mem from 2.00v to 2.11v and vddq from 2.08v to 2.15v i also installed a coolermaster coolviva vga cooler to my card, are these clocks about right for the new voltages i,m running with,also the benchmark score,s have,nt improved that much.Any help would be much appreciated thanks in advance.



Dixsey.. each card will react deferrently to a rise in voltage. Some take off and some just so so. What type of system is it running on, it could be that is the bottleneck.


----------



## dixsey (Mar 7, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Dixsey.. each card will react deferrently to a rise in voltage. Some take off and some just so so. What type of system is it running on, it could be that is the bottleneck.


I,ve a dell 4600 with a p4 3.06ghz ht,1.5gig 333mhz ram the overclocked x800xt pe and a 400w psu,Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rammsteiner (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Urlyin, Ive a new card  , and that one also enables 16 pipelines. But now Ive a strang eproblem here. I did the mod again(only Vcore) from 419Ohm to 394Ohm, so thats pretty good. My core went from 475Mhz to 550Mhz(with the 16 pipelines). Its AROUND 1,48V. Ive also the new Zalman cooler(VF700Cu with RAM heat sinks). So should I try some higher voltages like 1,55V to 1,6V? But the problem is that I see some strange blue things(looks like artifacts) in the sky with the first test in 3DMark2001se. I first thought it was maybe a bug, but I ran 3DMark2005FE and the first test had them also... My memory was running at 600Mhz, and I had for an hour(after that I just stoppped) NO artifacts, but in the 3DMarks I have. When I lower the MHz for the memory to 560Mhz its doing allright. But what should I do now? doing also the VDDQ and VDD mod? I would like to do as less as possible mods on my VGA to prevent it from frying again lmao. Is the VDDQ mod needed?

Thx in advance


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 8, 2005)

Rammsteiner said:
			
		

> Hey Urlyin, Ive a new card  , and that one also enables 16 pipelines. But now Ive a strang eproblem here. I did the mod again(only Vcore) from 419Ohm to 394Ohm, so thats pretty good. My core went from 475Mhz to 550Mhz(with the 16 pipelines). Its AROUND 1,48V. Ive also the new Zalman cooler(VF700Cu with RAM heat sinks). So should I try some higher voltages like 1,55V to 1,6V? But the problem is that I see some strange blue things(looks like artifacts) in the sky with the first test in 3DMark2001se. I first thought it was maybe a bug, but I ran 3DMark2005FE and the first test had them also... My memory was running at 600Mhz, and I had for an hour(after that I just stoppped) NO artifacts, but in the 3DMarks I have. When I lower the MHz for the memory to 560Mhz its doing allright. But what should I do now? doing also the VDDQ and VDD mod? I would like to do as less as possible mods on my VGA to prevent it from frying again lmao. Is the VDDQ mod needed?
> 
> Thx in advance



Good to hear Ramm    ... I'd go with what you have right now and just play. Remember you weren't really sure what killed the last one. We didn't totally rule out the PSU, take it slow. Run the card to make sure the new one is fine ...


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 8, 2005)

dixsey said:
			
		

> I,ve a dell 4600 with a p4 3.06ghz ht,1.5gig 333mhz ram the overclocked x800xt pe and a 400w psu,Thanks for the help.



Dixsey... isn't that 3.06 running at 800mhz? If so the PC2700 mem is slowing you down some... and if you're runniing mixed sizes it'll cause issues as well, run either 2@256 or 2@512, unless of course you're running the mem at 5:4 instead of 1:1 ...  try to bump up to 1.56v -1.58v on the VGPU and game from there to see where your at ...


----------



## Rammsteiner (Mar 8, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Good to hear Ramm    ... I'd go with what you have right now and just play. Remember you weren't really sure what killed the last one. We didn't totally rule out the PSU, take it slow. Run the card to make sure the new one is fine ...


LOl, thats true   thx for everything  . Though I want to do some Vmods soon lol, I want to try 600/600, do you know what Voltages I probably need for that? Thx in advance


----------



## dixsey (Mar 8, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Dixsey... isn't that 3.06 running at 800mhz? If so the PC2700 mem is slowing you down some... and if you're runniing mixed sizes it'll cause issues as well, run either 2@256 or 2@512, unless of course you're running the mem at 5:4 instead of 1:1 ...  try to bump up to 1.56v -1.58v on the VGPU and game from there to see where your at ...


No its only running at 533mhz not sure what you mean about the ram but i,ve 2x512mb in slot 1 and 3 and 2x256mb in slot 2 and 4, i,ll  raise the voltage on the vgpu, thanks.


----------



## Rammsteiner (Mar 9, 2005)

Could someone pleeaaase answer that 3DMark question of a few posts back? Thx, I really want to know what with that because my memory HAVE to run at least 600Mhz guaranteed!? Its both sides 1,6ns... I dont get it, Ill also rise my Vcore to 1,6V I think.... Ive a Zalman VF700Cu, that would work fine lolol


----------



## Rammsteiner (Mar 9, 2005)

? OK, Im getting so frickin mad!? I did the mods, my Vcore to 1,55V, its running fine between 550 and 560Mhz, better OC than my previous card   Thats fine. BUT I WANT AT LEAST MY MEMORY AT 600MHz! VDD is like 2,06V and VDDQ 2,19V. But something is strange going on here. I ran Atitool 1,5 hours(this time the 23.0 because I thought that the 24.1 beta has a little bug, sorry for that, but it hasnt one. Great job W1zzard  )!!! at 550/600. NO ERRORS! I want to bench it still shows me the same bluey thingies in the sky. I thought maybe its because the new drivers. So I thougt maybe the drivers are already patched, so I download....I discover that I didnt have the new drivers  ... well, peeps make faults so I reinstalled every thing thats dealing with Ati. So a clean new driver setup. Everything ok. I start up 3DMark2001se again and still those mf blue things...  . WHATS GOING ON HERE!? Should I just say f-u to the 3DMarks and ignore it? I noticed the bluey things are exactly the same in both 3DMark2001se and 3DMark2005FE... Thats pretty strange... As I already said Ive some monster cooling on the card, so thats not the problem here... Im so afrait to mess up my card again so I hoped that the Vcore was enough, but I NEED TO DO THE MODS WHOLE THE TIME CAUSE I THINK IT's GETTING TOO LESS V's, but its not because Atitool ran fine without errors... Or are there some great STRANGE bugs in 3DMark? Ill try to lower my CPU OC because that one isnt very stable(few games and SuperPI 32M, it crashes already after 2 minutes in Prime95  lol). Any help is appreciated, thx in advance


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 9, 2005)

*hi can someone tell me if i can do this mod to my x800pro pci-e*

hi my card is watercooled and should take a good clock...
the ram has some heat sinks on them will this let me give the ram a better clock.....
many thanks gee...


----------



## Rammsteiner (Mar 9, 2005)

OKay, its not because of my OC, and it also looks like the bluey things only appear at the same places... Could be my monitor(hopefully, OTOH, in 3DMark2001SE I can also see some textures or so  . Are th 16 pipelines maybe broken? I dont think so because it looks like to happen when I raise the mem mhz above 560-570... I have now VDD 1,12V and VDDQ 1,19V... I dont get it? Is my memeory broken or so? This is so weird  I WANT HIGHER OCs! my previous card also didnt likes it to run higher than 570, but that one showed artifacts in Atitool, this one isnt...


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 9, 2005)

Rammsteiner said:
			
		

> OKay, its not because of my OC, and it also looks like the bluey things only appear at the same places... Could be my monitor(hopefully, OTOH, in 3DMark2001SE I can also see some textures or so  . Are th 16 pipelines maybe broken? I dont think so because it looks like to happen when I raise the mem mhz above 560-570... I have now VDD 1,12V and VDDQ 1,19V... I dont get it? Is my memeory broken or so? This is so weird  I WANT HIGHER OCs! my previous card also didnt likes it to run higher than 570, but that one showed artifacts in Atitool, this one isnt...



Ramm.. you need to slow down bud... it may be that the cards memory doesn't oc well. Try 2.15 for the VDD and try to keep the VDDQ around .03v -.05v above the VDD 2.18v -2.20v . Did you say that you changed the stock HSF? Make sure it seated well and you did a good paste job...


----------



## Rammsteiner (Mar 10, 2005)

Hello Urlyin,

I did also noticed the memory isnt that great lol. But its more or less running 580/590Mhz. But I discovered a strange thing. I highered the core more and more to run sync with the memory, but after every 10Mhz closer my 3DMark2001se lowered? Now I made some calculations, and it looks like(well, for me, maybe some others would like to try it to confess it?) when the core/mem ratio is 0,9(so the core is lower than the memory) the card runs the best. I ran 560/580, that one was slower than 540/590. And maybe Im right, watch the difference between each card from Ati(the X8xx series). The Pro is 475/450, also more or less the slowest(ok, the non-pro is slower, but that one isnt counting here lol). than the XT has 500/500, so the memory made a step of 50Mhz here!, But the core only 25Mhz, so that should be much faster. XT PE is 520/560. memory made another jump af 60MHz, the core only 20. 850XT is 525/575. Memory made a jump of 15Mhz, core only 5MHz. 850XT PE is 540/590, memory made a jump of 15, this time the core did too. It looks like to me that a ratio AROUND 0,9 is the best performance? Why should Ati take these speeds anyway if Im false? So please try it  

Ill higher the VDD to 1,16V, the VDDQ will be like this(1,19V) or 1,2V. My core is running now 16 pipelines. But Ive a little question, when I reduce the resistance of a resistor(no matter what, VDD, VDDQ or VGPU), are there ANY other chips/things that are getting hotter except for the GPU, and memery?(so I know where Ive to watch for   ). If so Ill try to get 1,65Vcore(and I think my new cooler is installed almost perfectly, I almost destroyed my screwdriwer because I turned it too hard lol). The cor eis only getting 50C under full load, so thats ok I guess?), but anyway, 1,65V should make it possible to run around 580MHz stable. Than I want my memory to run at 0,9 ratio, so that should be 650Mhz   ... Should that be possible with not too extreme card destroying V's? I mean, as you also noticed, that I want higher and higher. My target is 580 or 585 for core and 650 for memory, BUT I WANT TO BE SURE IT WONT DESTROY MY CARD! so as already said I would like to know what chips are getting more heat by highering the V's. If the GPU and memory are the only chips everything is fine I think 

EDIT: I was reading some trough the forums, and I saw Electriz(page 4) did 2,34V to VDD and VDDQ was 2,22V. I saw there was a little confusion about what had to be higher, VDD or VDDQ. I actually couldnt get an answer. So could you please tell me what should be good? Ill try to do a new mod soon


----------



## dixsey (Mar 10, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Dixsey... isn't that 3.06 running at 800mhz? If so the PC2700 mem is slowing you down some... and if you're runniing mixed sizes it'll cause issues as well, run either 2@256 or 2@512, unless of course you're running the mem at 5:4 instead of 1:1 ...  try to bump up to 1.56v -1.58v on the VGPU and game from there to see where your at ...


Thanks urlyin, i upped to 1.59v on the vgpu and i was able to bench my card at 600mhz core(wicked man) and got a score of 12,820 on 3d mark 03 thats about a thousand points more than my previous score,with my processor thats a great score,thanks a lot(great article)


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 10, 2005)

Ramm... most cards have a sweet spot at which it will bench the best even though the mhz is lower. There isn't a magic ratio, only at higher mhz does the GPU require the memory to run faster to feed it.. a card running a GPU at 600mhz should be fine with the memory running at 570mhz - 580mhz so you'd be hard pressed to run your memory at 650 ... especially with the pencil mod.... actually the Samsung specs state the VDD should be higher but by default ATI cards have the VDDQ which controls the voltage to the memory Buffers set .08v or so higher and just raising the VDD by itself does not do much to enable higher mhz for memory... if you're really interested in getting the total low down you can shot Viper John a pm. As for higher mhz on the memory I found that it didn't affect over all FPS as much as the core mhz, so you may want to concentrate your efforts there... the obvious affect of the vmods are higher temps for GPU and memory, so if manage those then you should be okay. A good tip from Viper on temps

ATI says 95°C is okay but it may not run clean either. I had an ASUS XT-PE that ran at 80C stone stock in the 3DM01se Nature torture loop. While they say it is okay there is a catch to running hot. 
For every 10°C you increase a discrete parts (memory chips, cores, Mosfets, IC's, etc) average operating temperature you cut its lifespan in 1/2 what ever that given lifespan may be. Conversely for every 10°C you lower the average operating temperature you double the parts lifespan. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to conclude that a card that runs 60C will have an average life span that is 4 times longer than if the same card runs 80°C.

The above is the reason that a properly modded card can have a longer lifespan that the same card will stock.

John


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 10, 2005)

dixsey said:
			
		

> Thanks urlyin, i upped to 1.59v on the vgpu and i was able to bench my card at 600mhz core(wicked man) and got a score of 12,820 on 3d mark 03 thats about a thousand points more than my previous score,with my processor thats a great score,thanks a lot(great article)



Good job Dix ... keep an eye on those temps ...


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 10, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> hi my card is watercooled and should take a good clock...
> the ram has some heat sinks on them will this let me give the ram a better clock.....
> many thanks gee...




You can do the volt mods just not the pro VIVO to XT mod ...


----------



## Rammsteiner (Mar 10, 2005)

ok I added 0,01V to my VDDQ and it was able to run 590Mhz without artifacts!!! So probalby my question is 100% answered now, higher VDDQ is better! Its now 2,33V and my VDD is 2,28. But now something strange, the card is amking noise, it did before, but only when under full load, now its doing it constant(after the raise of VDDQ). So whats this strange noise? And is it something bad? My MoBo is doing this sometimes too. But thats hapening always(just standard, doesnt matte rif OCed or not. But that besides, could be something completely different, is that VGA noise nothing to worry about? Its kinda high peep, dont know how to describe it, its not very loud, but only because the tone is high it sounds high... Please answer ASAP! If its bad I can directly undo it


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 10, 2005)

Rammsteiner said:
			
		

> ok I added 0,01V to my VDDQ and it was able to run 590Mhz without artifacts!!! So probalby my question is 100% answered now, higher VDDQ is better! Its now 2,33V and my VDD is 2,28. But now something strange, the card is amking noise, it did before, but only when under full load, now its doing it constant(after the raise of VDDQ). So whats this strange noise? And is it something bad? My MoBo is doing this sometimes too. But thats hapening always(just standard, doesnt matte rif OCed or not. But that besides, could be something completely different, is that VGA noise nothing to worry about? Its kinda high peep, dont know how to describe it, its not very loud, but only because the tone is high it sounds high... Please answer ASAP! If its bad I can directly undo it



I did suggest that you run the card for some time before jumping right into the vmod. Is the sound coming from the fan? Again your PSU was suspect ....


----------



## Rammsteiner (Mar 10, 2005)

Ehm, no, its not from the PSU, I think... Its some noisier when Im getting closer to my VGA/CPU area. I cant notice were its coming from 100%. But Its as far as I know not coming from the PSU. Also the PSU is good brand, Antec True Control 550Watt...


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 10, 2005)

Rammsteiner said:
			
		

> Ehm, no, its not from the PSU, I think... Its some noisier when Im getting closer to my VGA/CPU area. I cant notice were its coming from 100%. But Its as far as I know not coming from the PSU. Also the PSU is good brand, Antec True Control 550Watt...



no I ment the fan on the Video card... I have noticed the hum on some cards as well, usually on a board outside the case..


----------



## Rammsteiner (Mar 10, 2005)

No, its not the fan. Its connected to the 4pin connectors(have a Zalman VF700Cu). So it wont affect anything when the card is used more or less to the fan... I did noticed when the VDD is getting closer to the VDDQ that its getting silencer... But would I be able to OC more if I do that???


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 10, 2005)

Rammsteiner said:
			
		

> No, its not the fan. Its connected to the 4pin connectors(have a Zalman VF700Cu). So it wont affect anything when the card is used more or less to the fan... I did noticed when the VDD is getting closer to the VDDQ that its getting silencer... But would I be able to OC more if I do that???



Well from what I read and what I try to do again is keeping the VDD under the VDDQ by 03v -05v ... make sure you don't over do it Ramm ... find a spot to stop at and test the card by playing some graphic intensive games... benchmarking and game play are to different animals.. enjoy the card some and don't get caught up in the oc bug ...


----------



## Rammsteiner (Mar 10, 2005)

Lol, you are right. Im just wanting more and more, but Ive already got a monster OPC(ok, some have way better, but not every card is the same). Its now running for as far as I know stable at 570/600 with 16 pipelines enabled. Maybe I should higher the Vcore a little more(about 0,1 or 0,2 for more stability. But you are right, I shoudl enjoy my card, not destroy  . Thx for your help, Im very glad with my card now  .

EDIT: Ill hang some in the forums too, this is a nice site


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 10, 2005)

Rammsteiner said:
			
		

> Lol, you are right. Im just wanting more and more, but Ive already got a monster OPC(ok, some have way better, but not every card is the same). Its now running for as far as I know stable at 570/600 with 16 pipelines enabled. Maybe I should higher the Vcore a little more(about 0,1 or 0,2 for more stability. But you are right, I shoudl enjoy my card, not destroy  . Thx for your help, Im very glad with my card now  .
> 
> EDIT: Ill hang some in the forums too, this is a nice site



  the OC bug is worse than being a crack addict ... mo.. mo... mo ... glad you're glad


----------



## Rammsteiner (Mar 10, 2005)

LOL, np. BTW, the guide was very easy to follow  . Ill try to learn some more about hardware hardware(the chips itself on the hardware I mean) so I know for future what some chips can handle etc. Could be usefull to learn the maximal the hardware can get


----------



## GazC (Mar 11, 2005)

*Disaster!!*

Oh boy, I need some help here.  

I decided to make my voltmods permanent by soldering in VRs and I've had a problem with the IGPU VR.  I was trying to solder on the fly leads when the resistor came loose and fell off!  "Not a problem" I thought as I thought I could solder the fly leads direct to the solder pads.  

The only problem is that the solder pad on the outboard (furthest from the power chip) side is missing and there is nothing for the solder to key to.  I prodded around with my multimeter and it seems that the outboard pad appears to go to ground.  Can anyone confirm this for me before I go and cause more damage?  I'm really stuck here as I havent quite finished saving up enough for my next graphics card .

help!!


----------



## Rammsteiner (Mar 11, 2005)

GazC said:
			
		

> Oh boy, I need some help here.
> 
> I decided to make my voltmods permanent by soldering in VRs and I've had a problem with the IGPU VR.  I was trying to solder on the fly leads when the resistor came loose and fell off!  "Not a problem" I thought as I thought I could solder the fly leads direct to the solder pads.
> 
> ...


I dont get it... You mean the whole resistor of the IQPU fell off??? Why are there always things happening when I wan to do something  I was thinking about soldering lol. But anyway, back to topic, what do you exactly mean?


----------



## GazC (Mar 11, 2005)

Rammsteiner said:
			
		

> I dont get it... You mean the whole resistor of the IQPU fell off??? Why are there always things happening when I wan to do something  I was thinking about soldering lol. But anyway, back to topic, what do you exactly mean?



Well I cut a long story short.  I must've had the soldering iron on the IGPU resistor a little too long and it lifted on the outboard side.  I tried moving it back down and resoldering it and then tested the resistance, but it was way too low, so I decided it was better to totally remove the resistor and just solder my VR to the solder pads.  That was when I found that the outboard solder pad had gone with the resistor.


----------



## Rammsteiner (Mar 11, 2005)

Man, that sucks  . Hmmm, Well, maybe somone else could better this problem, Im totally n00b when it comes to stuff likes this. It has to go well by me so I understand, if it fails Im like  . Are you running right now with your card?(maybe stupid question)


----------



## GazC (Mar 11, 2005)

No, I'm at work.  I'm not going to attempt to run the card untill I have an idea that it's safe to do so.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 11, 2005)

GazC said:
			
		

> No, I'm at work.  I'm not going to attempt to run the card untill I have an idea that it's safe to do so.



GazC.... I wouldn't turn the card on until you talk with Viper John. Send him a PM and explain what happened. He will know what to do ... more than likely can fix it... but don't turn it on, it may burn something else out ...


----------



## GazC (Mar 12, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> GazC.... I wouldn't turn the card on until you talk with Viper John. Send him a PM and explain what happened. He will know what to do ... more than likely can fix it... but don't turn it on, it may burn something else out ...



I've been exchanging PMs with ViperJohn.  But there was some confusion over which resistor I was on about.  I've not done anything about it in the last 24hours because my bloody car has decided to cock up on me too.  So I've spent my saturday off covered in oil instead .


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 12, 2005)

GazC said:
			
		

> I've been exchanging PMs with ViperJohn.  But there was some confusion over which resistor I was on about.  I've not done anything about it in the last 24hours because my bloody car has decided to cock up on me too.  So I've spent my saturday off covered in oil instead .



I know the feeling, when rains it pours. Good luck with the car and VJ is definately the one to talk to ..


----------



## Burbank (Mar 14, 2005)

*Some simple questions.*

1. How hard is it (pencil mod) compared to, lets say installing coolers and computer parts?

2. Is a multimetre expensive? I dont think my school is going to let me borrow one, and thoose are the only ones i used ^_^.

3. How big risk is it compared to installing a cooler? Are the parts you deal with here more fragile than the core, and can the multimetre give away electricity if its not properly grounded, or does it just give faulty readings?

4. Exactly what kinda pen is a 2b pen?
Im not very into pens , is it just an ordinary school pen?

5. If i happen to make to many swipes with the pen, should i just use an eraser?

6. What is the electrical tape for, is it crucial or can i skip it?

7.If i have an Zalman VF-700CU cooler, is it worth the trouble to do a voltmod?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 15, 2005)

Burbank said:
			
		

> 1. How hard is it (pencil mod) compared to, lets say installing coolers and computer parts?
> 
> 2. Is a multimetre expensive? I dont think my school is going to let me borrow one, and thoose are the only ones i used ^_^.
> 
> ...



Burbank... read through this article, should answer you questions ...


----------



## Burbank (Mar 15, 2005)

No it doenst answer them very good.
Whats the electrical tape for?
Not when to put it on, is it a must or is the mod posssible without them?

Is 2b pencil an ordinary school pen?
2b doesnt say me anything at all.

I dont think the article answered any of the questions very clearly, it just told me how to do it.
Ive already read it 4 times through (Everything up to the VCORE mod since that is what i intend to do.)

O know about your standard cooler readings, but do you think it is normally worth the trouble considering how much OC you normally gain, if I follow your guide and get like 1,45V

And if I missed theese 7 points in the article can you please be so kind and explain them for me here?
Some of the questions are there because i wanted someones professional opinion, and one thing the article stated very clearly was to go here if you wasn't completely sure on everything.

I dont want to screw up my $500 video card .


----------



## Rammsteiner (Mar 15, 2005)

Burbank said:
			
		

> No it doenst answer them very good.
> Whats the electrical tape for?
> Not when to put it on, is it a must or is the mod posssible without them?
> 
> ...


Actually I dont know either what electircal tape means, but I just used tape. Its necessary so the graphite wont getting blown away(It may look well at first sight, but after a few hours it will get some loose.

2B is just an orinary school pencil, but it has to be 2B

The article was very clear to me, but I hope your questions are answered now. The OC differ VERY. if you dont have enabled 16 pipelines you will getting like 575~600 if Im right? But its not sure, my VGA had 2,33Vmem and 2,38VDDQ, and still didnt pas 580~590. After a while I was getting upset and I removed the Vmods. Its indeed a BIG bug lol, but I want to play games lol.


----------



## Burbank (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks a lot rammsteiner.
Could you please overlook the previous post with all seven questions and try to answer them.
I also found the article very clear and easy to understand, but i just need some more flesh on my bones before i do this if you understand what i mean.


----------



## Rammsteiner (Mar 16, 2005)

Burbank said:
			
		

> 1. How hard is it (pencil mod) compared to, lets say installing coolers and computer parts?
> 
> 2. Is a multimetre expensive? I dont think my school is going to let me borrow one, and thoose are the only ones i used ^_^.
> 
> ...


1. The pencil mod isnt hard. Its easy, but its difficult at a certain moment to lower the resistance even more(because the graphite can also be swiped away if you make a new stripe, its not like paper)

2. I dont know, its not all that expensive, you have to look your self in a shop

3. Its very riskfull if you are not carefully. Always have an eraser or better some alcohol(its decribed in the arcticle) to remove some 'errors'. You are able to push pretty hard, but you have to look out you arent hitting any transistors in the neighbourhood. A multimeter cant give electricity, it will give fault readings. Also make sure you are grounded by your self before touching the card(just touch the radiator or so for a few seconds).

4. you know that already

5. Eraser is fine, but as already said alcohol is way better because when you use an eraser it will also get swiped out over the rest of the card, so there could be a little chance all connecters/transistors are making contact(a little bit, but enough to destroy the card). The alcohol isnt anything special, go to a supermarket or to a docter and you can get some for very little money(1 Euro/dollar or so, you could also ask at your school to the right person(like physics/chemical teacher)

6. You already know that

7. Yes, Ive that cooler too, and I had my core at 560 with 16 pipelines enabled. It wasnt hitting the 50 degrees. But make sure its making contact with the core(use Atitool to check).


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 22, 2005)

I have an BBA X800 Pro non-Vivo. Vcore ~1.65 Vdd ~2.08 Vddq ~2.22. The vddq seems like the sweet spot. Any lower or higher and it will artifact. My clocks are 615 core and 561 mem. This seems really lopsided. Is there anything I can do get the mem to go higher? I've tried with the vdd up to 2.15 and the OC goes down. Also, will loosening memory timings help get it higher? If so, what do I change it to?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 23, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> I have an BBA X800 Pro non-Vivo. Vcore ~1.65 Vdd ~2.08 Vddq ~2.22. The vddq seems like the sweet spot. Any lower or higher and it will artifact. My clocks are 615 core and 561 mem. This seems really lopsided. Is there anything I can do get the mem to go higher? I've tried with the vdd up to 2.15 and the OC goes down. Also, will loosening memory timings help get it higher? If so, what do I change it to?



What kind of cooling are you using ... any ram sinks on it ?


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a Maze4 on it. Core temps never exceed 35C. I have Tweakmonster ramsinks too. Mem temps never exceed 40C.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 23, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> I have a Maze4 on it. Core temps never exceed 35C. I have Tweakmonster ramsinks too. Mem temps never exceed 40C.



That's good ... since you do have RAM sinks you can try to bump the VDD to 2.20v and the VDDQ to 2.22v - 2.25v .... try to keep the VDDQ around .03v above VDD ....


----------



## Spyder187 (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey guys,

First of all thanks for the Awesome walkthrough, used it for volting the memory even though i didn't end up playing with the memory voltages. 

As for the core, though, I have a question. I've recently bumped it up a little higher than 1.7v I think and I'm only running the Silencer4. The core got up from the previously running of 575 @ 1.55-1.6v to 595. Max temps seem to be 55C as per ATiTool.

I have noticed checker board effects when I close CS Source on the desktop but when I move a window in the areas with the checkerboards, they disappear. It kinda looks like the area refreshes itself. I don't think this is a huge problem as I see no negative effects through it.

Am I volted up too high? 

Thanks again. 

Edit: Seems that it was too high, was getting stuttering in games and basically messed up graphics, not on the actual world itself but on the gun selection in CS Source, and sound. I've taken the vmod back down to 1.6v and will test it and report back but I guess I need more cooling to run 1.7v.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 29, 2005)

Spyder187 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> First of all thanks for the Awesome walkthrough, used it for volting the memory even though i didn't end up playing with the memory voltages.
> 
> ...




Use ATITool to max the fan to 100% that'll help some ... let us know how you make out


----------



## uclajd (Apr 6, 2005)

This is a great guide. I have never seen the importance of VDDQ articulated so well before, and the mod is so freaking easy (identical to the memory mod). I never did it because I thought it didn't do anything (most people say it is of questionable effect). But I will have to add it to see how it helps my numbers, especially since it takes two clips (see below).

BTW, I haven't seen it listed here, so I wanted to mention that there is a third way to do some of these mods (other than pencil and soldering), the clip (smd grabber) method.







Believe it or not, you can even use these on the 1597 resistor for overvolt. But it takes a steady hand and pops off easily. (I use pencil for vcore, since two smd grabbers on one little resistor is too hard for me).

FWIW, my numbers below were done without a single "hard" mod on the card (although I did soldier the leads to the resistor). So for those of you who want to keep your card RMA-able, it can be done, even if you want to get on the first page of the ORB (if you filter out those SLI "cheaters"  ).

-85C helps too.


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 8, 2005)

Nicely done Uclajd   ....


----------



## Rammsteiner (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello,

I went back to the Vmods again lol. I just have a little question, whats the maximum temerature for the memory? That frickin stuff just wont go over the 580, what Im very angry about. My Vcore is 1,66V @ Air, not hitting the 70 degrees, but with original cooler was also that high so I dont think that would be a problem. My memory is now 40 degrees, not a problem, but Im looking to get it higher...


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 27, 2005)

Rammsteiner said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I went back to the Vmods again lol. I just have a little question, whats the maximum temerature for the memory? That frickin stuff just wont go over the 580, what Im very angry about. My Vcore is 1,66V @ Air, not hitting the 70 degrees, but with original cooler was also that high so I dont think that would be a problem. My memory is now 40 degrees, not a problem, but Im looking to get it higher...



Ram.. have you done the VDD and VDDQ vmods?


----------



## Rammsteiner (May 2, 2005)

Yes, I did them. But the problem was my Vcore lol, it was probably too high. My VGA was failing at any core speeds at random load times. So I lowered it to around 1,64~1,65V and its allright now. Also my memory did after the lowering of Vcore 600Mhz  . Maybe even higher, but didnt test that yet. Actually waiting for my RMA'd PSU  , the 12Vrails melted down so no start ups  . It seems to be Antec 550W TC PSU's have more of those problems, though its a highend brand  . Well, anyway, Im glad with my OC now, 560/600 with 16 pipelines isnt all that bad on a X800pro  ... Allthough there are way higher OC's, but thats better cooling too


----------



## Urlyin (May 6, 2005)

Rammsteiner said:
			
		

> Yes, I did them. But the problem was my Vcore lol, it was probably too high. My VGA was failing at any core speeds at random load times. So I lowered it to around 1,64~1,65V and its allright now. Also my memory did after the lowering of Vcore 600Mhz  . Maybe even higher, but didnt test that yet. Actually waiting for my RMA'd PSU  , the 12Vrails melted down so no start ups  . It seems to be Antec 550W TC PSU's have more of those problems, though its a highend brand  . Well, anyway, Im glad with my OC now, 560/600 with 16 pipelines isnt all that bad on a X800pro  ... Allthough there are way higher OC's, but thats better cooling too


   ... good luck with the PSU and yes .... not bad for a Pro ..


----------



## Tolik (May 17, 2005)

Hi all OC entusiasts & Urlin ! I newbe here, and I need help with OC  my VGA card 
It`s Abit X800XT VIO with default frequensys 500/1000. Now I run it 530/1120 & when i trying to set higher frequensy for GPU, my starts to reboot,or ATI VPU Recovery makenig reset when hard D3D applications are launched. Vgpu is 1.39V ;  temp idle 36 - 38 C`; temp load  64 - 70 C` (stock cooler , i planing to change it with this one: http://www.polarflo.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=56)
Now my questions : 1 What u think  about OC abilitys of my card ?
                           2  Problem with higher  Fgpu is in Vgpu or in temperature,or it`s problem of all Abit`s cards ?
                           3 If  will be enouth my radiator (Black Ice Extreme with 2 120mm fans ) to provide good heat dissipation from both 64bit CPU(AMD 64 3500 - 3800+) and overclocked VGA card ?
                            4 Voltmod will help me to get some more from this card ?

My Specs : AMD Athlon 2500+ @ 2400 MHz ; RAM Geil  Golden Dragon 2*256 ; MB Epox  ep8rda3+ ; PSU Thermaltake 420w purepower

P.S. sorry for my bad english


----------



## Urlyin (May 17, 2005)

Tolik... 

1. Each card oc's differently, the XT usually does well and should be able to handle PE speeds stock
2. Generally speaking you would like to run the core at the lowest temps, the R420 core is rated for temps higher than you are running.
3. Not much on watercooling but I would assume if you have a decent pump then you shouldn't have an issue.
4. A voltmod would help increase the oc of the card. Read this article here 

Let us know how you make out ...


----------



## Tolik (May 18, 2005)

Many thank`s Urlyn for u answers. I wery hope that they are will help me to get better results with my card.But i still to think that  before begining with Vmods I need better cooling solution than ATI stok heatsink.When I`ll get it, I`ll start from Vcore.
I promise to place my reviw about all of this process.
One more thank`s


----------



## Tolik (May 19, 2005)

I rised Vcore from 1.391 to 1.420v & now i can to run GPU @ 560MHz; memory @1174MHz , temperature 64C` under HL2.More than 560MHz still be unstable    . In many reviews i saw that for OC from 500 to 560-575MHz no need to rice any voltages, its intresting why my card asking more volts for every 10MHz... Or its because temperature ?


----------



## Tolik (May 21, 2005)

Hi Urlyin !
Only with mod of Vgpu i got to the 3rd place on Futuremark web site (between PCs @AMD 32bit +X800XT)
Many many many thanks bro !!!
Not only for score, gameply of CS Source ,UT2k4 , Far Cry now is better, than any time before, with any VGA card. 
But it`s no finish - I waiting for VGA whaterblock , & memory heatsinks.
Thanks again Urliyn &  I`ll be back when I`ll get new results


----------



## Urlyin (May 26, 2005)

Tolik said:
			
		

> Hi Urlyin !
> Only with mod of Vgpu i got to the 3rd place on Futuremark web site (between PCs @AMD 32bit +X800XT)
> Many many many thanks bro !!!
> Not only for score, gameply of CS Source ,UT2k4 , Far Cry now is better, than any time before, with any VGA card.
> ...



Sounds like you're having fun ....    ... waiting for the new benchmarks w/wtb


----------



## gold3nman (May 29, 2005)

*Are x800 agp vmod the same as pci-e????*

Can someone please help me.  I have been all over and cant find an answer.  The PCB layout is almost identical and it looks like it would work, but I need to find out for sure before I do the mods.  I have a x800 pro vivo which was laser cut but I took care of that.  Does anyone have pics or a guide for pci-e ones if it different, thanks.


----------



## Urlyin (May 29, 2005)

gold3nman said:
			
		

> Can someone please help me.  I have been all over and cant find an answer.  The PCB layout is almost identical and it looks like it would work, but I need to find out for sure before I do the mods.  I have a x800 pro vivo which was laser cut but I took care of that.  Does anyone have pics or a guide for pci-e ones if it different, thanks.



Check this link out Gold3nman here


----------



## gold3nman (May 29, 2005)

I have seen that guide but the first line says its for non-pro cards I have a pro one.  Does it matter?  how do i determine what pcb i have.  Also the measurement points on that guide I do not have those.  They dont appear on my card, ill take a pic to show you.


----------



## djbbenn (May 29, 2005)

If you have a X800pro card and you want to voltmod it go here. 

-Dan


----------



## gold3nman (May 29, 2005)

Ok thats the one i want to use but the pics show a agp card is the pci one the same???Here are pics of my card tell me if this is correct. its different than the ones in the pictures from that guide.


----------



## djbbenn (May 29, 2005)

You'll have to ask Urlyin on that one. They should be the same but I am not a 100% sure on it.

-Dan


----------



## Urlyin (May 29, 2005)

gold3nman said:
			
		

> Ok thats the one i want to use but the pics show a agp card is the pci one the same???Here are pics of my card tell me if this is correct. its different than the ones in the pictures from that guide.



Gold ... you have it right, it seems you have VDD & VDDQ of the AGP and the VGPU of a PCI-E ... again like Viper said ... they are straying away from the ATI BBA PCB more and more ... Post some pics of your vmods when it's done here 

If the rest of you guys who posted pics of some really good work could post your pics there as well I'd appreciate it ...    of course anyone else is welcome as well ...


----------



## gold3nman (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok I got all my mods done, I will be testing the card on saturday.  I have one question though.   What is the Vddq.  I know that the Vdd is the Vmem.  Thanks.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 3, 2005)

gold3nman said:
			
		

> Ok I got all my mods done, I will be testing the card on saturday.  I have one question though.   What is the Vddq.  I know that the Vdd is the Vmem.  Thanks.



Gold ... it supplies voltage to the output buffers of the memory


----------



## gold3nman (Jun 5, 2005)

My card blew up      One of the chips on it was glowing   Oh well, guess its time to get a new one.  Is there anyone out there that can fix it?  Ill get a pic as soon as i can.


----------



## Kramdra (Jun 5, 2005)

gold3nman said:
			
		

> My card blew up      One of the chips on it was glowing   Oh well, guess its time to get a new one.  Is there anyone out there that can fix it?  Ill get a pic as soon as i can.




Should be fixable. A pic would really help.

The chip that was glowing *will* need replacing. The fact it was glowing means it hit temperatures around 750°c - and the chip will be rated for 150°c or less as maximium.

If you can find out what the chip was, ask the manufacturer of the chip if you can buy one.
Then you can de-solder the old one and put the new one on yourself.  If it was a SMD chip (which I expect it was) then you probably cant do it yourself so look for electronics companys near you that might be able to do it - I know of about 5 within a few miles of me which can do it.


----------



## gold3nman (Jun 5, 2005)

Heres a pic of what was glowing not sure what kind of chip it is dont think i can fix it myself either, can anyone give me a hint as to what chip it is.  Its on the top of the card (same side of heatsink)  next to the yellow connector for the vivo.  The card is a x800 pro vivo pci-e.


----------



## TheWretched (Jun 8, 2005)

I found this guide for PCI-E x800 XT.

http://www.vr-zone.com.sg/?i=1579&s=1

Should work for Pro too, right?

Is overcurrent mod nessecary?


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 4, 2005)

Hello! I need some help, I want to vmod my x800 all-in-wonder, and I can't find anything on the net. Somebody knows how I can vmod my new vga?

thx in advance and sorry my bad english!


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 4, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Hello! I need some help, I want to vmod my x800 all-in-wonder, and I can't find anything on the net. Somebody knows how I can vmod my new vga?
> 
> thx in advance and sorry my bad english!



You should register first... I assume it's a PCI-E and you've had it for more than a week. You tested it with benchmarks and played some graphics intense games for more than 72 hours. This will helps to make sure the card doesn't have any issues prior to vmodding it. Do you have any pics of the backside of the card. Have you reviewed the vmods here for the X800 Non Pro / X800XL / X850 to see if the layout is the same?


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 13, 2005)

I am having some problems with my X800PRO PCI-E that has done all the mods to it. Basically anything over 1.63V will crash the card/benchmark with no improvements. I am wondering if there is another voltage protection somewhere. The card will run crystal clear intitally at 1.75 ( subzero cooling)  but most of the time crash even in the loading of the 3DMark05 benchmark first test I onec had it run for about 30sec artifact clean and extremely high overclock but then crashed again. IGPU I reduced by 20k but that didn't bring any change a tall


----------



## J0hnB (Aug 20, 2005)

1st post   

Urlyin, what if you just do the memory Vmods by drawing between pins 5 and 7 of the respective ICs? Or  is it better to just pencil the resistors?

-JB


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 24, 2005)

J0hnB said:
			
		

> 1st post
> 
> Urlyin, what if you just do the memory Vmods by drawing between pins 5 and 7 of the respective ICs? Or  is it better to just pencil the resistors?
> 
> -JB



JB ... No, you need to do the resistor to trick the reg to raise the voltage...


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 24, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> I am having some problems with my X800PRO PCI-E that has done all the mods to it. Basically anything over 1.63V will crash the card/benchmark with no improvements. I am wondering if there is another voltage protection somewhere. The card will run crystal clear intitally at 1.75 ( subzero cooling)  but most of the time crash even in the loading of the 3DMark05 benchmark first test I onec had it run for about 30sec artifact clean and extremely high overclock but then crashed again. IGPU I reduced by 20k but that didn't bring any change a tall



Have you used a multimeter to see if you had a bad vdroop? Check with ViperJohn on any issues with subzero cooling... there isn't another voltage protection


----------



## nicepun (Aug 25, 2005)

Urlyin (or anyone else),

    Great job on your guide!  I'm a bit confused and I would like to apologize if I come off as a moron but one quick question.  When go to do the VDD and VDDQ and set my multimeter to 20K, it reads 1.0 and 0.76, respectively.  Now your guide says to reduce by 30 ohm, so should the new readings be .97 and 0.73??????


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 26, 2005)

nicepun said:
			
		

> Urlyin (or anyone else),
> 
> Great job on your guide!  I'm a bit confused and I would like to apologize if I come off as a moron but one quick question.  When go to do the VDD and VDDQ and set my multimeter to 20K, it reads 1.0 and 0.76, respectively.  Now your guide says to reduce by 30 ohm, so should the new readings be .97 and 0.73??????



NP ... Nicepun .... set the multimeter to 2k which should give you three digits. For example if the VDD ohm reading is .762 then subtract your 30 ohms from that which is .732


----------



## nicepun (Aug 26, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> NP ... Nicepun .... set the multimeter to 2k which should give you three digits. For example if the VDD ohm reading is .762 then subtract your 30 ohms from that which is .732




I actually get .770 when I set it to 2k ohms, so I take it .740 is the way to go, this is for th VDDQ by the way.  The VDD reads 1.008 when the multimeter is set at 2k ohms and 1.00 when the multimeter is se at 20k ohms, so I get it I should have it .978 with reading with 2k ohms????  Thanks so much.


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 26, 2005)

nicepun said:
			
		

> I actually get .770 when I set it to 2k ohms, so I take it .740 is the way to go, this is for th VDDQ by the way.  The VDD reads 1.008 when the multimeter is set at 2k ohms and 1.00 when the multimeter is se at 20k ohms, so I get it I should have it .978 with reading with 2k ohms????  Thanks so much.



that's correct Nice... let us know how you make out..


----------



## nicepun (Aug 26, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> that's correct Nice... let us know how you make out..



That's man!  I'll give it a try, otheriwise I might get some cogones and go for the Variable Resistors!! 

Edit:  Ended up doing the VR's, One quick questions.  When should I really consider doing the IGPU vold mod?  Mening, if I'm sitting at 1.6v for the gpu shoul go ahead and do it??  By the way, soldering this stuff was not that hard.  Of course I searched around for the right equipment.  My VDD/VDDQ sit at 2.10/2.18, repectively and I don't see any major peformance increase if I take them higher.  I was hoping to hit at least 625 on the mem...   Oh well.  I don't think I'll go above 1.6v on the GPU because I would hate to loose this card (X800XT PE AGP).  Thanks.


----------



## nicepun (Aug 29, 2005)

I didn't know we could double post!!


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice.... check out the max safe voltages with cooling here


----------



## nicepun (Aug 29, 2005)

I did, but I was just wondering about the IGPU vmod, I want to know if it's really necessary.  Thanks.  My card doesn't see temp above 44c at full load.  Thanks.


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 29, 2005)

At 1.6v it's not needed ....


----------



## nicepun (Aug 29, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> At 1.6v it's not needed ....



Thanks.  I'm really disappointed that I can't get more out of the mem so for now I'm sitting @590/590 with a P4 3.2E@4.0Ghz 2gigs of RAM and I get around 6,800 in 3DM05.  I know I can hit 7K+ if I were to remove 1 gig of ram and bench it @ 4.384Ghz.  Thanks dude, really nice guide!!!!


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 30, 2005)

nicepun said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I'm really disappointed that I can't get more out of the mem so for now I'm sitting @590/590 with a P4 3.2E@4.0Ghz 2gigs or RAM and I get around 6,800 in 3DM05.  I know I can hit 7K+ if I were to remove 1 gig of ram and bench it @ 4.384Ghz.  Thanks dude, really nice guide!!!!



Not a bad score Nice .... I scored a 7380 with my X800XT PE with a 3.2e at 4 ghz .....

Post pics of your vmods here


----------



## nicepun (Aug 31, 2005)

I'll take some pics this weekend when I revamp my setup because I'm getting rid of my cpu tec/pelt.  I'm still cannot believe my mem sucks!!


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello,
I´m searching for an x800 pro vivo pcie card with 1,6 ns RAM. I tought that all vivo has 1,6 ns RAM but mine had 2,0 ns RAM. It´s an Card from ATI. I want to send it back. But i don´t know where i get the reight one. Can somebody help me.


----------



## nicepun (Sep 7, 2005)

Well after doing some more reading of this thread I raised my vddq to 2.22v and my vdd to 2.15 and this helped out some.  I have a temp on one of my ramsinks and the highest it gets is 41c.  I hope this is not too high!!!

7180 3DM05, not bad I guess!


----------



## pierrick30 (Sep 9, 2005)

i was wondering about a max temp for the second sensor of the x800.Im watercooled so the core doesnt get higher than 43°C even with 1.7V Vcore but the other sensor can go up to 65 especially when OCing the RAM.The PCB is really hot to the touch.What would be a "safe" value?


----------



## nicepun (Sep 9, 2005)

pierrick30 said:
			
		

> i was wondering about a max temp for the second sensor of the x800.Im watercooled so the core doesnt get higher than 43°C even with 1.7V Vcore but the other sensor can go up to 65 especially when OCing the RAM.The PCB is really hot to the touch.What would be a "safe" value?




Do you mean the GPU Ambient temp??  65c is quite high if you ask me.  Mine is usually 3~5 degrees lower at idle and around 10 degrees lower at full load.  What's your VDD and VDDQ set at???


----------



## pierrick30 (Sep 10, 2005)

65 is really the highest limit when OCing 
i usually have 40°C in idle and about 50°C in fulli didnt mod the VDD and VDDQ .
my Vcore is currently 1.65V


----------



## nicepun (Sep 10, 2005)

pierrick30 said:
			
		

> 65 is really the highest limit when OCing
> i usually have 40°C in idle and about 50°C in fulli didnt mod the VDD and VDDQ .
> my Vcore is currently 1.65V




How's the cooling for your case??  What about room temp??  Do you suffer from any lag or sudden crashes in games??  What core/mem OC values for 24/7 use??


----------



## pierrick30 (Sep 10, 2005)

my case is open but there isnt much airflow in it.
my room temp....sorry i cant tell precisely   should be about 20-25°C(if it helps my motherboard sensor indicates 36°C)
i dont suffer lags
i use 500/500 as usual value with an 1.6v Vcore
the maximum stable values are 570/570 with this Vmod


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 12, 2005)

When you switch to WC you loose all the air a fan cooled GPU keeps circulating around the card so everything on the card runs warmer ..... You can see the fan that was added to my X800XT Pe in this pic here and my side case fan does the rest ... here


----------



## MeridiusZN (Sep 16, 2005)

I have the following problem: ...my X800SE goes well OC...with no vmod to 580/560. With Vgpu mod 1,53 i can hit 620 MHz on GPU...but when i had tried Vmem mod..something strange happend. I had changed Vmem from 2,02 to 2,05....OC on mem rose up to 575...but with Vmem 2,1 it went to hell...i couldnt set clock of memory modules higher than 550 and massive artifacts was showed everywhere. Even when i had changed VDDQ to 2,15....what is the problem? I have zalman V700Cu on GPU and small blue zalman passive coollers on memory modules. THX.

EDIT: all vmods i have mentioned was pencil mods according to instructions on the first page.


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 18, 2005)

MeridiusZN said:
			
		

> I have the following problem: ...my X800SE goes well OC...with no vmod to 580/560. With Vgpu mod 1,53 i can hit 620 MHz on GPU...but when i had tried Vmem mod..something strange happend. I had changed Vmem from 2,02 to 2,05....OC on mem rose up to 575...but with Vmem 2,1 it went to hell...i couldnt set clock of memory modules higher than 550 and massive artifacts was showed everywhere. Even when i had changed VDDQ to 2,15....what is the problem? I have zalman V700Cu on GPU and small blue zalman passive coollers on memory modules. THX.
> 
> EDIT: all vmods i have mentioned was pencil mods according to instructions on the first page.



Meridius .. the recommended VDD is 2.05v and the VDDQ is 2.15v ... I believe the SE has the 2.0ns mem chips ... try 2.05v for VDD and 2.08v for VDDQ ... it may also be your BIOS is running tighter mem times, try ATITool to change the timings


----------



## malik (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi guys i did the mod i have the vcore at 1.69 620 on core watercooled but i cant get more then 590 out of the mem i have vdd at 2.08 and vddq at 2.16 whats the max i can go on the vdd and vddq?I didnt do the overcurrent voltmod will i be ok and can i run the vdd and vddq at those settings 24 7? Whats the max i can put on agp voltage in the bios its currently 1.6 and does raising it help ocing?


----------



## Zoors (Sep 25, 2005)

*Text correction suggestions.*

A)

_"*VR IGPU Over Current Protection Vmod*

Locate resistor R1596 in Image 5 and set your VR to 250k. Check the resistance on the resistor to compare after you solder the VR on. Again after soldering the VR on check the resistance. Like with the pencil mod you want to drop the resistence around *20 Ohms*."_

*Should be 20kohm not 20 ohm.*

B)

_*Pencil Time*

For example if your starting Ohm reading is *.418k * and your new reading is *.400k* obviously it's a 18k drop in resistance."_

*Its not really wrong but unclear and invites to confusion. Better write 418 ohms and 400 ohms.*


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 25, 2005)

malik said:
			
		

> Hi guys i did the mod i have the vcore at 1.69 620 on core watercooled but i cant get more then 590 out of the mem i have vdd at 2.08 and vddq at 2.16 whats the max i can go on the vdd and vddq?I didnt do the overcurrent voltmod will i be ok and can i run the vdd and vddq at those settings 24 7? Whats the max i can put on agp voltage in the bios its currently 1.6 and does raising it help ocing?



Those settings are fine for 24/7, to go much any higher you should have active or passive cooling in place ... raising the AGP voltage in the BIOS will not help your VGA card over clock, it can help with stabilizing the NB for higher memory settings on Intel chipsets ...


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 25, 2005)

Zoors said:
			
		

> A)
> 
> _"*VR IGPU Over Current Protection Vmod*
> 
> ...



Zoor thank you for pointing this out ... I will correct the 20 ohm to 20k ohm ... and correct the second with inserting ohms in " your new ohm reading is " .... " a 18k ohm drop in resistance "


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 26, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Those settings are fine for 24/7, to go much any higher you should have active or passive cooling in place ... raising the AGP voltage in the BIOS will not help your VGA card over clock, it can help with stabilizing the NB for higher memory settings on Intel chipsets ...




Thx man i have a his x800pro vivo @flashed to x800xtpe  gpu i have the saphire bios right now whats the best overclocking bios for x800xtpe in the bios collection i saw a x850xtpe bios for agp is it possible to flash to that bios?


----------



## pierrick30 (Sep 26, 2005)

they are the same only frequencies varies


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 26, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Thx man i have a his x800pro vivo @flashed to x800xtpe  gpu i have the saphire bios right now whats the best overclocking bios for x800xtpe in the bios collection i saw a x850xtpe bios for agp is it possible to flash to that bios?



Can't say that I've tried it but with different cores I would say no .. I've always used the ATI BIOS, some work better for others....


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 26, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Can't say that I've tried it but with different cores I would say no .. I've always used the ATI BIOS, some work better for others....




Thx for your help whats the bios that oces the highest? I heard changing to the xt bios instead of xtpe might help goin higher?


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 26, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Thx for your help whats the bios that oces the highest? I heard changing to the xt bios instead of xtpe might help goin higher?



NP ... that could be possible... depends on the cards in most cases, if your card has memory that ocs well then a BIOS with more aggressive memory timings will work good for said card, obviously if the card doesn't have memory that ocs well then you'll need to chose a different BIOS. I've found it's best to test a few and find which works best for your card. You can also use a BIOS editor like Rabit to view BIOS settings and or ATITool to make changes to the memory timings


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 27, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> NP ... that could be possible... depends on the cards in most cases, if your card has memory that ocs well then a BIOS with more aggressive memory timings will work good for said card, obviously if the card doesn't have memory that ocs well then you'll need to chose a different BIOS. I've found it's best to test a few and find which works best for your card. You can also use a BIOS editor like Rabit to view BIOS settings and or ATITool to make changes to the memory timings





Thx Urlyin any guides on  how to change timimgs?


----------



## pierrick30 (Sep 27, 2005)

woukd like one too XD
but due to the very large number of memories available on all cards(u can even have different revison with different ram) i doubt he can provide us optimal parameters for each one of them....


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 27, 2005)

pierrick30 said:
			
		

> woukd like one too XD
> but due to the very large number of memories available on all cards(u can even have different revison with different ram) i doubt he can provide us optimal parameters for each one of them....



Pierrick is right it would be difficult to do ... including the fact that like the GPU, memory oc will vary from card to card ... I can give you some tips using ATITool to help set the best timings for your card and with a profile can be loaded with ATITool.... these are based on the XT800XT PE some default settings may not be the same but DDR3 none the less...... and the end result we be from trial and error 

Your memory OC will usually go down due to the tighter timings but the increased
memory bandwidth they yield more than make up for that.  Try the top one first (TrcdRD = 7)
and the bottom (TrcdRD=8) second.  The top one is always clock for clock faster but with
same chipset the bottom allows the memory OC to be higher offsetting that too. The red slashes indicate a timing to be changed from it's stock setting 
_Source ViperJohn_


----------



## Cally (Sep 27, 2005)

I would love to do this mod but after all the trouble I had just doing the flashing for the first time I don't dare think about this. My hands aren't steady enough anymore to do this work. I can't see sending my card all the way to Viperjohn just to do the volt mod. If there was someone in central Va. that did the vmod I would ask them to do it. Other than that I will just run the card as it is.
 The knowledge on these forums is terrific though. People are lucky to have so many smart people together on one site.


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 28, 2005)

Cally said:
			
		

> I would love to do this mod but after all the trouble I had just doing the flashing for the first time I don't dare think about this. My hands aren't steady enough anymore to do this work. I can't see sending my card all the way to Viperjohn just to do the volt mod. If there was someone in central Va. that did the vmod I would ask them to do it. Other than that I will just run the card as it is.
> The knowledge on these forums is terrific though. People are lucky to have so many smart people together on one site.



Cally ... if you're happy with the performance of your card ... great! enjoy it ... the flash to an XT with the added pipes is still a nice improvement ... Good job


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 28, 2005)

Is it true the x800xt bioses work better for flashed x800pro vivo to xtpe vidoe cards?


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 28, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Is it true the x800xt bioses work better for flashed x800pro vivo to xtpe vidoe cards?



not in every case ... some cards will oc higher using just the modded pro 16pipe BIOS... often is the case that a pro vivo needs to use an XT BIOS only because it can not handle the higher XT PE clocks without a vmod... this doesn't mean one can not take a XT PE BIOS and edit it to enable the pro vivo to use the XT PE BIOS at lower clock speeds ... there are differences between the two just as there is with different OEMs BIOS... from memory timings to fans speeds ... I use an ATI BIOS on a Sapphire card ... I wouldn't state it to be true ...


----------



## pierrick30 (Sep 28, 2005)

there is no difference 
i compared them using rabbit and only frequencies  are different
all X800 Vivo and XT/XT PE are the same concerning timings so there is no point in using one bios or another exept the name of the card (XT Platinium ed. is just cool ^^)and unlock pipes


----------



## Cally (Sep 28, 2005)

I need some informational help. Through a neighbors son who is in college in Norfolk,Va. I have found someone that has done vmodding on a gpu card before and is willing to do one for me.
 What I need to know is specifically i need to have done to my card. I have the Sapphire X800Pro flashed to a XT. The core only clocks to 510.75 and the memory clocks to 570.86. What I would like is for the card to run at PE levels is that 520/520?
I don't know what to do at this point I am just pretty happy to have found someone that can do this work.
Let me include his reply e mail to my friend That may help understand better why I am asking for this help.
"Yea, i wouldn't mind doing it, however, make sure he realizes it will
void his warrenty. Also, I can't be held responsable if anything happens
to it. But it shouldnt be a problem, If you get it, i can do it over
some weekend. As far as paying me, it doesnt have to be much, really
just enough to cover parts (variable resistors, wire, etc.). Pretty
cheap stuff usually. Also  find out exactly which voltmods he wants
done. on mine, i did the VDD (Core Voltage), VDIMM (Memory Voltage), and
VDDQ (Memory Voltage Tolerance or  something like that). There is one
other which i didnt do on mine and that is IGPU (Core Current), which
from what i hear can be dangerous to mess with but if you use it right
can really increase the overclock.But yea, just lemme know what he wants
done and get me the card and i'll be glad to do it. shouldnt take too
long either. Well, i'm off to class. later"

 That was his reply to my friend so not should I just include the vmod article and ask him to increase the voltage and ask him to do the vcore vmod?
 I know I tend to write long posts but I really need some help. If I could just be specific in what I want this person to do he will do it and I should have a faster card.
 Is there a danger that if my 4 new pipes could be defective that this vmod wouldn't help?


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 28, 2005)

pierrick30 said:
			
		

> there is no difference
> i compared them using rabbit and only frequencies  are different
> all X800 Vivo and XT/XT PE are the same concerning timings so there is no point in using one bios or another exept the name of the card (XT Platinium ed. is just cool ^^)and unlock pipes



The differences in x800 AGP bios are confined to clock speeds, ASIC ID, fan speeds, TVO or
VIVO, VGA/DVI or DVI/DVI IO, etc.  The memory timings you can see with RaBit (RaBit.sys not
loaded) or ATItool are all the same in x800 AGP bios images but there are other latencies you
can not see and change.

RaBit.sys provides the real time hook to the current card in the computer. When loaded it  causes
RaBit to show you the current running cards bios memory timings, even if you have "Real Time"
unchecked and not the bios memory timings of the file you are looking at.



			
				ViperJohn said:
			
		

> The BbATI x800XT-PE AGP bios P/N 113-A26105-102 dated 06/09/04
> allows 3 - 15mhz higher memory OC (average is about 6mhz) on almost all cards it is used on
> than any other x800 AGP bios even though it has the same visible memory timings as other x800
> AGP bios images.  It is also the fastest bios in the benchmarks as well clock for clock.


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 28, 2005)

Cally said:
			
		

> I need some informational help. Through a neighbors son who is in college in Norfolk,Va. I have found someone that has done vmodding on a gpu card before and is willing to do one for me.
> What I need to know is specifically i need to have done to my card. I have the Sapphire X800Pro flashed to a XT. The core only clocks to 510.75 and the memory clocks to 570.86. What I would like is for the card to run at PE levels is that 520/520?
> I don't know what to do at this point I am just pretty happy to have found someone that can do this work.
> Let me include his reply e mail to my friend That may help understand better why I am asking for this help.
> ...



If you had bad pipes you'd know it ... weak pipes can show artifacts at higher speeds ... but doing the vmods has no effect on the pipes per say ... you can still flash back... if you're still using stock cooling then go by the recommendations at the beginning of the article. I'd have him IMO do the vcore which of course will increase the core clock to PE speeds(520/560) and the VDD doesn't do much unless you do the VDDQ as well ... so those three vmods are what you are looking for to get PE speeds .... there's no need to do the IGPU unless you are ocing to the max ..


----------



## Cally (Sep 28, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> If you had bad pipes you'd know it ... weak pipes can show artifacts at higher speeds ... but doing the vmods has no effect on the pipes per say ... you can still flash back... if you're still using stock cooling then go by the recommendations at the beginning of the article. I'd have him IMO do the vcore which of course will increase the core clock to PE speeds(520/560) and the VDD doesn't do much unless you do the VDDQ as well ... so those three vmods are what you are looking for to get PE speeds .... there's no need to do the IGPU unless you are ocing to the max ..



 I tried to play games with the PE flashed bios and they would crash. Doom 3 would freeze and show a screen full of spiked artifacts. I think that was because the core wouldn't run over 510? When I flashed the XT bios the card ran all the games fine with 16 pipes. I am not quite sure other than this if my pipes are bad or not. I guess your saying wether it is a XT or PE bios the card wouldn't have ran at all if the 16 pipes were bad?  I did get 16 from the flash and I could boot to Windows. I could also play older games like Icewind Dale without a problem. What problems should I have looked for to know the pipes were bad?


----------



## pierrick30 (Sep 28, 2005)

my experience is without the Vcore vmod the x800 pro vivo cannot go higher than 510
i heard simiar things from ppl on various message boards
so its normal that flashing with the XT PE bios without any vmod crash the computer
u should first check frequencies before flashing anyway thats a very basic security procedure
u could have end up with a crashed computer :the card wouldnt have run at all from startup


----------



## Cally (Sep 28, 2005)

pierrick30 said:
			
		

> my experience is without the Vcore vmod the x800 pro vivo cannot go higher than 510
> i heard simiar things from ppl on various message boards
> so its normal that flashing with the XT PE bios without any vmod crash the computer
> u should first check frequencies before flashing anyway thats a very basic security procedure
> u could have end up with a crashed computer :the card wouldnt have run at all from startup



Yes I did jump the gun there a bit. I tend to get nervous about doing these things and mess up a bit. It was only after the crashing and reflashing that I checked the core/mem speeds and found out that the core wouldn't run over 510.


----------



## Sage (Oct 11, 2005)

ok volt mod done on core and mem only

Mem 2.25
Core 1.65


Core 630Mhz (425)
Mem 580Mhz (400)


I want more!!

X800SE btw



5317 IN 3DMARK 05


----------



## Unregistered (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi guys


            I did  the The voltmod for the core a couple of weeks ago i have it at  1.7 on  water 615 580 but i didnt do the   GPU Over Current Protection Vmod should i do it?


----------



## Andre_Santarell (Oct 19, 2005)

hi, if i want do only vmod for 1.45 v wich paramters do i use ?
thanks

tha can i change in a permanent mode the fan speed of stock cooler ? for example for set at 100% with no ati tool o riva turner ?
thanks


----------



## Trevor (Oct 23, 2005)

So, a 15k ohm drop = .04->.06v

So, if we want a very small increase (.06v or so); just pencil one of the resistors?

Sorry, I'm kind've super-new to vmodding, and I don't want to accidentally fry the card by pencil modding all of them when I'm not supposed to or something ^_^

--Trevor

Oh, and another question...
Which category do the GTO2s fall under =|  (Mod article wise...)
Again, thanks.
--Trevor


----------



## nicepun (Oct 24, 2005)

Does anyone know how to volt mod an x800xt AIW???  Obviously it's not for me.  LOL


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 24, 2005)

nicepun said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to volt mod an x800xt AIW???  Obviously it's not for me.  LOL



Nicepun .. have you compared the Two Vmod articles pics of the back of the cards with the AIW? Any pics of the back of the card?


----------



## nicepun (Oct 24, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Nicepun .. have you compared the Two Vmod articles pics of the back of the cards with the AIW? Any pics of the back of the card?




Let me try to get a pic of the card from my friend and post it on here or something.

Edit:  Nevermind, dude not interested on vmodding it no more.  Thanks ya'll!!!


----------



## maylat (Nov 17, 2005)

hi , how i can check my video card core and memory voltages in my x800 pro AGP  , there is any program to chek and modify the voltages , or is a feature in new mb or only for pci-e , i want to make the pencil mod or enable the 16 pips , i buy this card the first day of release in june last year i can overclock stable 580 / 580 , i get about 6000 in 3d mark http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=946054 is worth to open the 16 pips and the pencil mode 
tanks


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 18, 2005)

maylat said:
			
		

> hi , how i can check my video card core and memory voltages in my x800 pro AGP  , there is any program to chek and modify the voltages , or is a feature in new mb or only for pci-e , i want to make the pencil mod or enable the 16 pips , i buy this card the first day of release in june last year i can overclock stable 580 / 580 , i get about 6000 in 3d mark http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=946054 is worth to open the 16 pips and the pencil mode
> tanks



Maylat .. it has to be a PRO VIVO to flash to 16pipes and not every core oc's the same but it can be worth it to do the volt mods... no software that displays voltage to my knowledge


----------



## utetopia (Nov 20, 2005)

I've just done the pencil mod for VGPU on resistor 1596. The original was 1.39v and now it's at 1.48-1.49v.

I want to run up to 560 core. Cooling is Arctic Silencer 4 load temps 60 something.

Is this safe enough or should I drop it a little?

Edit: Dropped it to 1.47 to be safe. Working at 530 core. A new record for this card. 

Could someone post an image showing how much tape you used? Does it matter much?


----------



## Zoors (Nov 20, 2005)

Tape is just for touch protection. I didnt use tape at all as I wont touch the resistor. 
My temp max is 57.9 core, under max OC, that is 561/600, and I also run that Arctic Silencer.
I also allways stay 20mhz under where artifacts shows their ugly faces..
Remeber that cooling gets better after you used it for a while, and it has to do with the stuff you use, it will "grow in".


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 30, 2005)

You are crazy doing that shit when it's plugged in...


----------



## FW1374 (Apr 17, 2006)

Will this voltmod work on X800GTO's?


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 17, 2006)

FW1374 said:
			
		

> Will this voltmod work on X800GTO's?



go here


----------



## skandal (Jun 27, 2006)

Will this mod work for the PCI-E version or should i use the Radeon X800 Non-Pro/X800 XL/X850 Voltmods

I have a Asus X800XT by the way 

Thanks.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 27, 2006)

skandal said:
			
		

> Will this mod work for the PCI-E version or should i use the Radeon X800 Non-Pro/X800 XL/X850 Voltmods
> 
> I have a Asus X800XT by the way
> 
> Thanks.


skandal ... you need to verify your PCB layout and match the ic's but I would thing you need to look at the X800 Non-Pro/X800 XL/X850 Voltmods...


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 4, 2006)

i have absolutly _no_  idea wat im doing with the pencil mod... i have a High Tech HX80GTOQT256GVN Radeon X800GTO IceQ II Turbo 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 Video Card red pcb so its the x850xt pcb and pics are below...
think i need beter cooling?  lol


----------



## dudezer88 (Oct 1, 2006)

I tried this mod and it didn't really provide any benifits so I cleared the graphite from the transistor to restore my gpu voltage, but now my temps and about 10C above what they used to be. Why is this? Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## 1BadMoJoe (Jan 19, 2011)

*X800 missing part question, located on PCB B28 ?*







 < A piece fell off my x800xt ( B28 ) left edge of top from VDD blue pencil <

When video card is powered; the fan spins up but it gives me a black screen with an error that power plug was not connected, which in fact it is properly plugged in and powered by molex connector. The missing part on the PCB location B28 is the source of my problem.

 I don't know what this (B28) was as there are no markings on the one in the picture. I guess the missing part has something to do with the memory side of the card.

I've lurked around several forums over the past several months and nothing, only guess was maybe its like PCB part B21, from this picture there are similar.

My x800 xt was the second video card I ever purchased and has sentimental value to me.
I can solder a replacement missing part, if I knew what it is to be replaced with.
 SO...where can I find informational source on what the PCB markings on the card represent?

-----------

I know I can save this card for at least one last run around the block and use it as practice for experimental hard moding skills following the excellent information in this thread.


----------



## Niyi1 (Jul 7, 2018)

I see you added another pic for overcurrent... good. Do you have a pic that covers a little farther down the board for pic3? Wanted to show the VDDQ pencil location. I have the Sapphire Pro VIVO with a blue PCB which goes nice with the blue Zalman HP. But mine never did well overclocking right from the start. I had the core up to 590 but backed it back down.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 8, 2018)

Sweet merciful crap!...Surely this necro is a joke?


----------

